# Feierabendtouren rund um Zürich



## eltoro (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche MTBikerInnen (das Innen ist in diesem Forum wahrscheinlich eh pro forma) für Feierabendtouren rund um Zürich. Ich kurve ab und zu abends die klassische Gubrist-Altberg-Lägern-Runde ab, würde aber gern auch mal was anderes machen. Habe (noch!) mittlere Kondition und bin eher ein typischer CC-Fahrer, dh. Wurzelwege, Schotterabfahrten und Singletrails (soweit man sie findet!) sind mir lieber als breite Forstautobahnen. Stürze mich aber ungern mit dem Bike irgendwelche Klettersteige hinab. Würde mich freuen, ein paar Gleichgesinnte kennenzulernen!

Grüße,

Thomas


----------



## AmmuNation (3. Juni 2007)

Erstmal willkommen.

Lägern ist mir persönlich etwas zu weit für ne Feierabendrunde. Manchmal liegt Uetliberg drin, meistens jedoch rotz ich kurz auf den Pfannenstiel hoch und das wars. Wenn mans anständig mit Umweglein und genug Singletraileinlagen macht fährt man da auch schon ne Stunde. 

Für Gubrist-Altberg-Lägern wirst du ganz bestimmt einige Interessierte finden, beispielsweise Kerberos, smohr und Vazifar.

Leb dich ein wenig ein, du wirst schnell merken wer wo fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 950supermoto (4. Juni 2007)

Hoi Thomas

Biketreffs findest Du auf www.ride.ch, oder www.bike-magazin.de. Auch unser Bike-Treff in Urdorf ist da aufgeführt. Fahre regelmässig am Mittwochabend mit. Wir fahren die von Dir beschriebene Route auch oft, ausserdem sind wir oft auf dem Uezgi oder Hasenberg unterwegs.

Gruess us Tsüri


----------



## swiss (4. Juni 2007)

Apropos Urdorf - war da nicht mal was von wegen Bikepark?


----------



## 950supermoto (4. Juni 2007)

Jäjo, guckst Du hier: http://www.bikepark-urdorf.ch/


----------



## Kerberos (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo Thomas, 

da spielt sich auch meine Hausrunde ab. Um "was anderes" zu entdecken, bin ich auch dabei, darauf kommen wir zurück. Aber wie wär's denn mal mit einem regelmässigen Biketreff in dem Gebiet? Immer gleicher Wochentag, gleiche Uhrzeit? Ich sag mal: Donnerstag, 19:00 Uhr, Grünwald? 

Gruss
Kerberos


----------



## Enduro (4. Juni 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Apropos Urdorf - war da nicht mal was von wegen Bikepark?



ja da war was (den Link hast Du ja) und wenn wer Lust hat mal beim Weiterausbau zu helfen, darf er sich gerne melden


----------



## eltoro (4. Juni 2007)

Danke für die Tips!

@Kerberos: 
bin dabei. Diese Woche gehts bei mir allerdings bei mir nicht, hab da schon ein Kraxeln ausgemacht. Dienstag oder Freitag würde klappen. Oder ab nächste Woche Donnerstag, besagte Zeit, besagter Ort. 

@950supermoto: Seid ihr der Triemli-Treff? Hab ich mir schon auf pizzacup angeschaut...

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## smohr (4. Juni 2007)

Dann schau ich auch mal, dass ich nächste Woche Donnerstag mich losreissen kann...

Ansonsten ist es so ziemlich mein Heimweg von der Arbeit.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## 950supermoto (4. Juni 2007)

Nein, wir treffen uns hier in Urdorf:

www.bike-shop.ch

Happy trails


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Juni 2007)

Warum ist Grünwald nur so weit weg von mir.. nicht grad auf meinem Heimweg... 
Kann ja sonst mal wieder mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (6. Juni 2007)

eltoro schrieb:


> @Kerberos:
> bin dabei. Diese Woche gehts bei mir allerdings bei mir nicht, hab da schon ein Kraxeln ausgemacht. Dienstag oder Freitag würde klappen. Oder ab nächste Woche Donnerstag, besagte Zeit, besagter Ort.



Um das noch mal aufzunehmen und fest zu machen: Dienstag ist schon vorbei  , Freitag habe ich Gastgeberverpflichtungen, aber dann! 

*==> Donnerstag, 14.6.07, 19:00 Uhr, Treffpunkt Grünwald. <==*

Gruss
Kerberos


----------



## eltoro (6. Juni 2007)

Cool, dann lassen wir mal den Schotter spritzen! Du erkennst mich an Bierwampe und den Nordic Walking-Stöcken im Rucksack...  Also besagter Termin 19:00 vor dem Restaurant Grünwald!

Bis dann,
Thomas


----------



## smohr (6. Juni 2007)

Walking-Stöcke??  also so steil wirds wohl nicht

Wenns klappt, bin ich da...


----------



## moses-x (11. Juni 2007)

hallo
vielleicht hat mir hier jemand tips von euch. bin aus der innerschweiz/LU und arbeite öfters in zürich. da kommts vor das ich mein bike mitnehme und dann zurückfahre. hab letzmals von brunau über uetliberg via unterlunkhofen (über aesch) dann der reuss nach bis luzern gemacht. ev. hat mir jemand einen tip für eine gute tour ? kann auch via richtung zug gehen oder ähnlich. vorallem der teil im uetliberg/albis gebiet kenn ich nicht wirklich vielleicht gibts da noch was interessantes als durchfahrvariante ?
danke


----------



## hubabuba (11. Juni 2007)

Vom Üetzgi aus immer der auf der Krete den Albisrücken langs. Am Buchenegg und Albis vorbei über Hochwacht bis Schnabellücke. Entweder dort runter nach Hausen a.A. oder erst noch weiter übers Albishorn.
Es gibt diverse Singletrailvarianten auf dem Albisrücken. Unter der Woche gehts aber auch auf der Wandererautobahn, für den Fall Du hast nicht so viel Zeit.
Ab Hausen über Feldwege nach Kappel und dann nach Baar. Dort solltest Du Nähe Frei/Hallenbad aus dem Wald kommen.
Wenn Du Zeit hast bietet sich der (grosse aber schöne) Umweg über Höllgrottenschlucht-Zugerberg an. Ansonsten wenig attraktiv aber direkt nach Zug.
Ich kenne die Strecke eher anderst rum auf meinem Rückweg von Arth-Goldau über den Wildspitz.


----------



## moses-x (11. Juni 2007)

danke für die info - werd ich beim nächstenmal ausprobieren.
war übrigens gestern in der gegend von aegeri am abend wollte ich dann eigentlich von dort noch nach luzern fahren aber das wetter war schwach. ich hatte vor über höf am grossmattstollen vorbei nach arth und dann am see entlang zurück. denkst du dass diese tour ok ist oder soll man den wildspitz miteinpacken (braucht dann halt etwas mehr zeit)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubabuba (11. Juni 2007)

Wildspitz ist eher was von Arth-Goldau her.
Auf der Goldauer Seite auf Asphalt hoch und dann auf Trails nach Ägeri oder Zuger Berg runter.
Wenn Du von Ägeri aus hochfährst quälst Du Dich steilen Trails hoch um dann entwender auf Asphalt die schönen Höhenmeter zu vernichten oder die kriminelle bis unfahrbare Krippenabfahrt zu versuchen. Die habe ich mir allerdings noch nicht angetan, sondern nur hier im Forum davon gehört.


----------



## Kerberos (13. Juni 2007)

Kerberos schrieb:


> *==> Donnerstag, 14.6.07, 19:00 Uhr, Treffpunkt Grünwald. <==*
> 
> Gruss
> Kerberos



Noch jemand (ausser eltoro und voraussichtlich smohr) mit von der Partie?


----------



## eltoro (14. Juni 2007)

Treffpunkt steht noch. Bis heut abend!


----------



## Stiff (14. Juni 2007)

Gruetzi, 

bin auch relativ neu in Zürich und hätte eventuell auch interesse auf eine 
Feierabenrunde heute Abend.
Handelt es sich um das Restaurant Grünwald in Höngg?

Nun denn bis vieleicht heute abend.


----------



## eltoro (14. Juni 2007)

Rischtisch. Hier ist der Link: http://map.search.ch/zuerich/regensdorferstr.237?poi=all


----------



## Stiff (14. Juni 2007)

Cool, na denn bis heute Abend.


----------



## Kerberos (14. Juni 2007)

Hey Stiffler, 

wo warst Du? Wir haben bis 10 nach 7 gewartet. - Hast was verpasst, war eine schöne Tour über Gubrist und kompletten Altberg-Trail. Flow-Flow-Flow

Gruss
Kerberos


----------



## Stiff (15. Juni 2007)

Hi Leut`s,

mir kam gestern noch etwas dazwischen, so eine ******** .
Aber beim nächsten mal versuche ich auf jeden, dabei zu sein!
Wann soll es denn wieder losgehen?
Andere Sache noch zu welchem Bikeshop empfiehlt es sich hier zu gehen?
Da meine Kurbelgarnitur wohl kurz vor der letzten Ölung zu stehen scheint.

 Bis zum nöchsten mal dann der Stiffmaster (find ich gut)


----------



## AmmuNation (15. Juni 2007)

POWERBIKE
Leonhardstr. 11
8001 Zürich
Neben Crazy-Cow, Tramstation Haldenegg (Linie 6, 7, 10, 15 eine nach Central)

Sag einfach, Laris hätte dich hingeschickt...


----------



## smohr (15. Juni 2007)

Es reicht auch wenn du sagst, du seist aus dem forum...
das andere lass mal   sonst gibst keine %
(P.S. nur vermutung???)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (15. Juni 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> Es reicht auch wenn du sagst, du seist aus dem forum...
> das andere lass mal   sonst gibst keine %
> (P.S. nur vermutung???)



Psssscht!  
"Laris hat mich geschickt" ist immer gut... Ist übrigens auch das Codewort für den Geheimen Hinterraum mit Blackjack und Nutten!


----------



## swiss (16. Juni 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> das andere lass mal   sonst gibst keine %
> (P.S. nur vermutung???)



Klar gibt's Prozente.
20% Aufschlag sollten reichen.


----------



## swiss (16. Juni 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Psssscht!
> "Laris hat mich geschickt" ist immer gut... Ist übrigens auch das Codewort für den Geheimen Hinterraum mit Blackjack und Nutten!



Apropos Nutten: Du wirst im Hinterzimmer schon sehnlichst erwartet.
Wann kommst du wieder arbeiten?


----------



## AmmuNation (17. Juni 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Apropos Nutten: Du wirst im Hinterzimmer schon sehnlichst erwartet.



Ich komme, määdels!


----------



## swiss (17. Juni 2007)

Eigentlich sind das eher die fetten Russen, die dich erwarten...


----------



## AmmuNation (18. Juni 2007)

Ok, alles klar. Nun weiss ich auch warum ich von einer Russischen Nummer eine SMS gekriegt habe mit dem Inhalt "na wie gehts?"
(Und antworte endlich auf meine PM du sack)


----------



## eltoro (19. Juni 2007)

Wie siehts mit einer Feierabendtour diesen Mittwoch aus? Gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort... ? Also *20. 6. 19:00 Grünwald*. Muss  leider diesen Donnerstag zum kraxeln   

Greetz Tom


----------



## smohr (19. Juni 2007)

Donnerstag ist bei mir Grillabend

Also ich wäre morgen dabei. Auch früher, wenns euch geht...

Stefan


----------



## Kerberos (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo, ich mach auch gern wieder mit. 18:30 könnte ich frühestens einrichten, aber 19:00 wäre auch gut. Thomas, bei Dir früher möglich? - Wenn das Gewitter also nicht zu früh kommt, drehen wir ne Runde. 
Gruss, Kerberos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (19. Juni 2007)

So wies aussieht wirds wohl ein "wenig" tröpfeln....
Ich bin trotzdem da


----------



## AmmuNation (19. Juni 2007)

Wenn ihr losfährt, hock ich noch in der Berufsschule. 
Stefan, du hast doch bestimmt irgend eine Göttliche gabe mir das gesamte LAP-Wissen in die Birne zu quetschen und einen Termin in ein paar Tagen vor den Prüfern zu machen?


----------



## eltoro (20. Juni 2007)

18:30 schaff ich. Vielleicht meint's ja das Gewitter gut  mit uns und wir dürfen noch ein bissl im trockenen fahren 
Bis dann
Tom


----------



## SOX (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
bin grad über den post gestossen und habe das gleich Problem wie alle anderen auch - keine bike-Kollegen für die Feierabendrunde.

Habt Ihr Euch jetzt auch einen festen Termin geeinigt? Zeit und Treffpunkt?

Wenns nicht zu weit ist, würde ich auch mal kommen. Wohne in Altsetten.

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## Enduro (10. Januar 2008)

SOX schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin grad über den post gestossen und habe das gleich Problem wie alle anderen auch - keine bike-Kollegen für die Feierabendrunde.
> 
> Habt Ihr Euch jetzt auch einen festen Termin geeinigt? Zeit und Treffpunkt?
> ...



Alternative:
wenn Dir Urdorf nicht zu weit ist: immer Mittwoch 19:00 Uhr beim Bike Shop Chlösterli


----------



## SOX (10. Januar 2008)

Mittwoch ist bei mir Waschtag, geht also schlecht.

Ich würde auch noch gern am Sonntag morgen fahren, da ist nicht zufällig ein Treff irgendwo? Urdorf wäre noch im Rahmen.

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2008)

SOX schrieb:


> Mittwoch ist bei mir Waschtag, geht also schlecht.
> 
> Ich würde auch noch gern am Sonntag morgen fahren, da ist nicht zufällig ein Treff irgendwo? Urdorf wäre noch im Rahmen.
> 
> ...


 
Sonntagmorgen ist dann aber keine Feierabendrunde mehr 

Könnte mir das für nach dem Winterpokal vorstellen. Irgendwie Abends nach der Arbeit von z.B. Zürich Saalsporthalle losfahren in Richtung Albis, Reppichtal oder auch in Richtung Lägern .......


----------



## Kerberos (11. Januar 2008)

Also los: 
-> Sonntag 13.1.08, Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr 
-> Am Restaurant Grünwald (Regensdorferstrasse zwischen Hönggerberg und Gubrist)
-> Route: Lägern Hochwacht und/oder Altberg

Jeder darf mitkommen. Mich selbst hat die Grippe gerade erst wieder losgelassen;bin noch nicht wieder bei 100%. 

Gruss
Kerberos


----------



## SOX (11. Januar 2008)

Klingt gut, werd ich wohl mal ausprobieren.

Wie ist denn so das Tempo und die Streckenwahl? 
Konditionell bin ich eher im Mittelfeld, wenn Ihr alle Racer seid, wäre ich wohl leicht überfordert.

Ist Start und Ende am gleichen Ort (zwecks Tram- oder Autoanfahrt)?

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## Kerberos (11. Januar 2008)

Ein "Ihr" gibt's eigentlich (noch) nicht, no regulars. Mal schauen, ob noch jemand kommt. Und Racer gibt's hier auch nicht, die sagen immer:  "Ich würd' ja gern, aber ich habe 10 Stunden GA1 auf dem Trainingsplan stehen..." (Gell, Aison?  )

Aber was die Leute über ihre Kondi sagen, nehme ich eh nicht ernst. Da habe ich schon absurde Abweichungen von Gesagtem und Gefahrenem in beide Richtungen gesehen. - Schaun mer mal, dann sehn mer scho. Fun first.


----------



## Kerberos (11. Januar 2008)

SOX schrieb:


> Ist Start und Ende am gleichen Ort (zwecks Tram- oder Autoanfahrt)?


Ich wohne in der Nähe, also ja. Aber nach Altstetten zurück sind's ja nur 10 Minuten. Hin/bergauf halt etwas mehr. 

Gruss
Kerberos


----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2008)

Würd ja mit kommen aber die Berge rufen mit Neuschnee 

Viel Spass


----------



## SOX (12. Januar 2008)

Wegen Morgen,
ich würde auch bei schlechtem Wetter (so wie heute) kommen. Aber morgen soll's ja wieder besser werden.

Nicht, dass ich dann alleine dort warte 


Bis morgen

Gerd


----------



## smohr (12. Januar 2008)

Schade... morgen gehts mir leider nicht.
Wir können aber für nächste Woche mal was abmachen.
Mittwoch sieht nach schlecht Wetter aus.

Da ich ab ca. 1630 Zeit hab, könnten wir ja schon vor Sonnenuntergang los

Stefan


----------



## Kerberos (13. Januar 2008)

War gut. Allerdings sass mir noch das Grippetier im Nacken, ich hatte schon an den ersten Anstiegen einen 180er Puls.  Ich brauche ne Revanche von SOX. @smohr, wir kommen drauf zurück!

Gruss
Kerberos


----------



## SOX (13. Januar 2008)

War nett heute, aber vom Wetter her könnte es noch schöner werden.

@Kerberos: Revanche geht klar  Ich möchte unbedingt den Trail am Altberg kennenlernen.

Vielleicht nächstes Wochenende?

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (16. Januar 2008)

So, wer Lust hat... am Sonntag 20.01 um 10:00 beim Rest. Grünwald.

Stefan


----------



## redblack (16. Januar 2008)

sorry, bin im tessin, am sa. schneeschuhlaufen auf der cimetta und am so. mit dem rennrad um den lagomaggiore, es sind 13 grad angesagt.

schönes we wünsch ich euch allen.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Januar 2008)

smohr schrieb:


> So, wer Lust hat... am Sonntag 20.01 um 10:00 beim Rest. Grünwald.
> 
> Stefan



Sorry bin dann in Südtirol zum Wedeln, Essen und Wein trinken 



redblack schrieb:


> sorry, bin im tessin, am sa. schneeschuhlaufen auf der cimetta und am so. mit dem rennrad um den lagomaggiore, es sind 13 grad angesagt.
> 
> schönes we wünsch ich euch allen.



Du schon wieder    

Viel Spass euch allen beim Punkte sammeln 

Achja man könnte mal wieder gemeinsam Punkte sammeln .... ALbishorn sperrt Abends auf, wenn der Umsatz stimmt .... Glaube 400 Stutz


----------



## Aison (16. Januar 2008)

redblack schrieb:


> sorry, bin im tessin, am sa. schneeschuhlaufen auf der cimetta und am so. mit dem rennrad um den lagomaggiore, es sind 13 grad angesagt.
> 
> schönes we wünsch ich euch allen.



was 13°? ^^ ich glaube da muss ich auch ran  theoretisch ist nämlich das erste Rennen um den Lago Maggiore (falls wir dann in der Elitekategorie starten). Da könnte ich  nochmals die richtige Rennstrecke abfahren, mit kleiner Steigung am Schluss.


----------



## Kerberos (17. Januar 2008)

smohr schrieb:


> So, wer Lust hat... am Sonntag 20.01 um 10:00 beim Rest. Grünwald.


Dabei!


----------



## eltoro (18. Januar 2008)

Mir wird's am Wochenende zu warm hier, deshalb geh ich zum Eisklettern! Viel Spass euch!


----------



## SOX (18. Januar 2008)

Ich bin auch nicht im Lande. Nächste Woche wieder.

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## coon-8 (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo Smohr,
Ich bin die Bikekollegin von Vazifar und würde gerne mit Euch biken kommen am Sonntag. Nehmt Ihr mich mit? Das wäre cool!
En schöne Abig na und hoffentlich bis am Sonntag
Gruss Danièle


----------



## smohr (18. Januar 2008)

Aber sicher doch.
Treffpunkt wie gehabt: Sonntag 20.01 um 10:00 beim Rest. Grünwald

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coon-8 (21. Januar 2008)

Ups sorry, leider habe ich nur in den persönlichen Nachrichten geschaut und kein ok gefunden, dass ich mitkommen kann. Vazifar hat mir soeben den Link gezeigt und so sehe ich leider die Nachricht erst jetzt. War allerdings auch 3,5h biken - ganz alleine sniff - am Sonntag - war mega! Wann geht Ihr wieder biken? 
Gruss Danièle


----------



## Kerberos (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo Danièle

tja, schade. smohr und ich haben eine Weile gewartet, sind dann losgefahren. Das nächste Mal tauschen wir vielleicht noch Nummern aus. 
Das nächste Mal? Irgendwas geht sicher am Wochenende, können wir gegen Ende der Woche planen. 

Gruss
Kerberos



coon-8 schrieb:


> Ups sorry, leider habe ich nur in den persönlichen Nachrichten geschaut und kein ok gefunden, dass ich mitkommen kann. Vazifar hat mir soeben den Link gezeigt und so sehe ich leider die Nachricht erst jetzt. War allerdings auch 3,5h biken - ganz alleine sniff - am Sonntag - war mega! Wann geht Ihr wieder biken?
> Gruss Danièle


----------



## smohr (21. Januar 2008)

Jo, schade... war ne schöne, angenehme warme Runde.

Nächsten Samstag Nachmittag hät ich Zeit?

Stefan


----------



## coon-8 (22. Januar 2008)

Ja ich auch. Samstag Nachmittag wäre sehr gut - könnte aber erst ab ca 13:30 Uhr. Vazifar kann vielleicht auch kommen!
Danièle


----------



## Vazifar (22. Januar 2008)

ja, nächsten samstag nachmittag ab ca. 13:30 sollte für mich auch gut sein. schlage vor beim restaurant grünwald - ok ?

wer kommt noch alles ?


----------



## Kerberos (23. Januar 2008)

Vazifar schrieb:


> ja, nächsten samstag nachmittag ab ca. 13:30 sollte für mich auch gut sein. schlage vor beim restaurant grünwald - ok ?
> wer kommt noch alles ?


Samstag ist perfekt. 13:30 ist auch gut, früher ginge mir nicht. Also genau so. Ich bin dabei!

Gruss
Kerberos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coon-8 (23. Januar 2008)

Diesmal komme ich sicher. Bin 13:30 beim Grünwald, evt. ein paar Minuten Verspätung! FReue mich - es soll ja schönes Wetter sein!
Bis dann
Danièle


----------



## redblack (23. Januar 2008)

ich muss immer arbeiten, auch am samstag, ihr habt's schön, geniesst es.


----------



## SOX (24. Januar 2008)

Mist, ich bin seit gestern krank (Erkältung). Dabei hätte ich auch so Lust gehabt. Bei dem schönen Wetter grad.

Und nächste Woche geht auch wieder nicht (Geburtstag auswärts).... 
Wie soll ich da bloss fit werden...

Dabei will ich die anderen (ausser Kerberos) auch endlich mal kennenlernen.

Trotzdem Euch allen viel Spass

Gerd


----------



## hubabuba (24. Januar 2008)

Wer ist dann derjenige, welcher sich in schöner Regelmässigkeit unter der Woche im Tessin in der Sonne räckelt? Dein Zwillingsbruder?  


redblack schrieb:


> ich muss immer arbeiten, auch am samstag, ...


----------



## Sportec (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Ich hätte auch Interesse mitzukommen, Wenn das für euch o.k. ist. Wo ist denn das Rest. Grünwald? Welche Tour habt ihr geplant?

Ich bin aber noch nicht sicher ob ich kommen kann am Samstag, hab eben noch was vor.

Gruss sportec


----------



## redblack (24. Januar 2008)

rest.grünwald ist ist am hönggerberg, übergang zh/höngg-regensdorf.


----------



## smohr (24. Januar 2008)

Was sind denn das für Fragen... "Darf ich auch mitkommen?" NATÜRLICH, darf da jeder mitkommen!!!
wir können das noch unterwegs entscheiden

Bin auch dabei....

Stefan


----------



## hubabuba (25. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich das Auto bekomme, bin ich auch da.

PS.: Leider findet das Ganze ja bei Tageslicht statt. Da kann ich garnicht mit meiner neuen Betty angeben....


----------



## Kerberos (25. Januar 2008)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Leider findet das Ganze ja bei Tageslicht statt. Da kann ich garnicht mit meiner neuen Betty angeben....


Recht hast Du. Mit dem nächsten organisierten Nightride müssen wir ja nicht bis zur letzten Pokalrunde warten.


----------



## Sportec (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Also morgen 13.30 beim Rest. Grünwald. Ich werde kurzfristig entscheiden und dann einfach dort sein oder nicht. Also vielleicht bis morgen dann 

Gruss sportec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubabuba (26. Januar 2008)

Die Tour hat Spass gemacht. Immerwieder eine tolle Truppe die sich da trifft. Und die Aussicht war atemberaubend.
Mit An- und Heimfahrt über 7h. Punkte satt. Man könnte also von einem perfekten Biketag reden.

Aber leider hat sich das Knacken, das mein Bike seit 2 Wochen von sich gibt, als Riss im Oberrohr entpuppt. Das ist eine recht teure Bikewoche. Erst die Edison und jetzt der Rahmen.  

Wer von euch hat das Liteville gefahren? Der Rahmen würde mich interessieren.


----------



## smohr (27. Januar 2008)

Hat Spass gemacht. Schön, dass so viele Zeit hatten.
Besonders die Abfahrt Richtung Baden, da hat die gelb-rote Sonne durch den Wald gestrahlt

@hubabuba
Hast wohl zuviel über die Festtage angefuttert.... oder dein Fahrstil ist aggressiver geworden???

Beim nächsten mal können wir ja mal ne Üetliberg-Albis Runde machen.

smohr


----------



## Sportec (27. Januar 2008)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat das Liteville gefahren? Der Rahmen würde mich interessieren.




Hallo 

Ja, der mit dem Liteville war ich. Ich kann dir natürlich nur zu dem Rahmen raten, ist ja logisch. Der einzige Nachteil, wie ich find ist der Preis. Er ist einfach immens hoch für einen Rahmen. Doch wie sagt man so schön: Gutes hat seinen Preis. 
Ich habe es bei der Radbar in Schmerikon gekauft. Der Urs hat echt Ahnung von Litevilles und baut es dir mit deinen Wunschkomponenten (Oder mit den Teilen von deinem Alten) auf und gibt dir nachher noch 15% auf alles. 

Am besten du surfst mal auf den Seiten rum:

www.liteville.de
www.radbar.ch


Gruss sportec


----------



## Sportec (27. Januar 2008)

smohr schrieb:


> Hat Spass gemacht. Schön, dass so viele Zeit hatten.
> Besonders die Abfahrt Richtung Baden, da hat die gelb-rote Sonne durch den Wald gestrahlt
> 
> @hubabuba
> ...



Hallo

Ja es hat echt Spass gemacht. Leute toll, Wetter toll, Aussicht toll, Trails toll (Vor Allem der Nach Wettingen runter).
Ja mal schauen ob sich da mal was ergibt. Das Problem sind halt einfach die vielen Leute am Weekend auf dem Üetliberg. (Aber die meiste Zeit sind wir ja eh auf den Trails unterwegs)

Gruss sportec


----------



## fischerman (8. April 2008)

Hallo,

trefft ihr euch noch zu gemeinsamen Touren?

Gruss fischerman


----------



## Kerberos (8. April 2008)

Schon, aber unregelmässig. 

Da jetzt keine WP-Punkte mehr locken, fühlt sich das schlechte Wetter tatsächlich schlecht an. Aber wenn's dann mal wieder akzeptabel wird, geht's hier auch wieder los mit Anfragen.


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2008)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Schon, aber unregelmässig.
> 
> Da jetzt keine WP-Punkte mehr locken, fühlt sich das schlechte Wetter tatsächlich schlecht an. Aber wenn's dann mal wieder akzeptabel wird, geht's hier auch wieder los mit Anfragen.


 
Man könnte sich ja schonmal am Fusse des Uetliberges treffen sobald es etwas wärme wird und eine Runde ueber den Albis und durch das Reppichtal drehen. Ich glaube Vazifar hat da in seinem Blog eine schöne Tour .....

Da ich am Uetliberg arbeite und meistens mit dsem Velo zur Arbeit fahre, bin ich da auch mal relativ kurzfristig zu ueberreden


----------



## SOX (9. April 2008)

Jupp, von mir aus kann es bald losgehen. Vielleicht am Sonntag früh?
Das Wetter scheint ja einigermassen trocken zu bleiben, zumindest laut www.wetter.com.

Jemand Interesse?

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

Bei mir ist noch offen, ob es in den Schnee geht. Ansonsten hätt ich Sonntag schon Lust ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2008)

Guten Morgen

Also ich geh Morgen (Samstag) mit Sicherheit nochmal in den Schnee. AM Sonntag mache ich dann vom Wetter abhängig. Zu 75% werde ich mich dann aber auch nochmals in den Schnee begeben. Aber sollte am Sonntag eine Tour starten (Albis oder auch Tessin) einfach bescheid geben. Ich würde mich dann evtl. kurzfristig anschliessen. 
Ansonsten geht die Wintersaisson noch maximal 2 Wochen. Dann bin ich für allerlei Radtouren zu haben.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## SOX (11. April 2008)

Montag wäre auch noch eine Idee, ist ja Feiertag 

Kommt aber auf das Wetter an, mal abwarten.

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2008)

Stimmt


----------



## SOX (12. April 2008)

Hallo,
ich schlag jetzt mal morgen vormittag vor, so gegen 9:00 Uhr? Leider muss ich bis ca. 12:00 wieder zu hause sein. 
Ich hätte Lust, mal den Altenberg zu erkunden, soll ja ganz nett sein und ich war da noch nie?

Kerberos, smohr, wie siehts aus?

Gerd


----------



## Kerberos (12. April 2008)

Habe zur Zeit so viel um die Ohren, in mehrfacher Hinsicht. Lust zu biken hätte ich auf jeden Fall, und wenn es bis morgen früh nicht mehr regnet (und danach sieht es aus), ist der Altberg-Trail vielleicht schon nicht mehr so schlammlöchrig. Ich melde mich heute Abend noch mal, ob's geht.


----------



## Kerberos (12. April 2008)

Sch... auf den Regen, los geht's. Also 9:00 Uhr am Grünwald? (Früher bitte erst wieder im Sommer.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2008)

Ich nicht, gehe morgen in die Berge viel Spass


----------



## SOX (12. April 2008)

O.k. Markus, machen wir 10:00 Uhr am Grünwald ist in Orndung. Hast Recht, alles andere wäre schon sehr früh 

Ich bin heute nicht mehr online, also wenn was dazwischen kommt, meine Nummer hast Du ja.

Bis morgen

Gerd


----------



## smohr (14. April 2008)

Ich hoffe, ihr hattet Spass...
Meine Internet-Verbindung war Unterbrochen


----------



## SOX (15. April 2008)

War bissle matschig, aber der Weg ansich ganz nett. Schön viel Trail am Stück. 

Vielleicht sieht man sich dann nächstes mal.

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## Vazifar (19. April 2008)

"rund um zürich" ist hier vielleicht etwas weit gefasst, aber wo wir hier grad beim abmachen sind, stelle ich's hier mal hier rein.

morgen sonntag (20.04.08) früh (ca. 09:00 uhr abfahrt in zug) mache ich einen gemütlichen sonntagsausflug auf den gottschalkenberg. kilometer: 38,5 höhenmeter: 1229. es geht bis auf eine maximale höhe von 1220m.
tourenverlauf: Zug - Aegeri - Sankt Jost - Gottschalkenberg - Zug.
link zur tour: http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.4573/Mountainbike.4573.html






falls jemand interesse hat mitzukommen bitte hier oder per pn melden.

ps: ich bin wirklich "nur" in gemütlichem tempo unterwegs und mache öfters mal einen fotohalt.


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2008)

Hoi Vazifar, wo in Zug willst du los fahren?

evtl. wäre Baar auch ein guter Startpunkt, dann geht es die ganze Zeit durch den Lorzetobel ...

schliesse mich dir gerne an


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2008)

nicht direkt Feierabend, aber wie sieht es aus mit Sonntag (27.Apr) 10:00 Abfahrt in Gattikon?

Strecke: Gattikon - Horgenberg - Hirzel - Schoenenberg - Sihlsprung - Sihlbrugg - Horgenberg - Gattikon

Treffpunkt: Gattikon Schwimmhalle
Charakteristik: wer will kann trailen, gibt aber auch gemässigte Alternativen
Grundsätzlich geht es gemütlich bis zur Sihl, dort hat es einen gemütlichen Trail an der Sihl entlang. zum Schluss kann man noch vom Horgenberg bis nach Gattikon dem Trailvergnügen frönen. Wer nicht Trailen will, es gibt Alternativen...

Streckenlänge .... hmmmm ca 35 km
Höhenmeter .... hmmmm ca. 800 hm
geschätzt ...

some pictures


----------



## andy_ (23. April 2008)

hi stefan

wäre mal was "neues"... obwohl, im sihltal war ich letztes jahr mal... aber vielleicht kennst du im horgenberg ein paar nette knackige singletrails... (das sihltal selbst ist doch eher in der kategorie "hochgeschwindigkeitsbiken")

wie flott soll denn gefahren werden ? oder anders gefragt, wie lange schätzt du die fahrzeit ? 2h ? 3h ? 4h ?  durchfahren oder jede ecke fotografieren und die angeschriebenen häuser besuchen ?

muss aber erst gucken ob ich wirklich zeit finde...

gruss andy


----------



## mzaskar (25. April 2008)

Hoi Andy,

war als eher gemütliche Tour geplant. Aber leider bin ich diesen Sonntag verhindert. Besser gesagt, ich komme nicht vor Sonntag aus Deutschland zurück, kann deswegen die Tour nicht machen. 

Sorry


----------



## andy_ (25. April 2008)

ah - oki... dann suche ich mir eine andere strecke...   
es wird wohl irgendwo eine frei sein...  8)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2008)

Hoffe du hast eine schöne Tour gefunden  Kann ich mich ja mal bei dir anhängen 

Ich war am Samstag mit Freunden in Deutschland, genauer gesagt in Bad Kreuznach zum Biken. Eine schöne Runde von Huegel zu Huegel mit 44.7 km und 1230 hm. Bilder gibt es in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## andy_ (27. April 2008)

hi stefan

da habt ihr aber ne menge treppenstufen gefahren...   

bei mir, naja...
samstag: 39km, 910hm, 2,5h (alleine, mal gucken wie rittmarren/egg aussieht)
sonntag: 54km, 430hm, 3h (da hab ich ne kollegin auf ne menge singletrails mitgenommen)

na mal gucken - vielleicht kannst mir das sihltal ein anderes mal zeigen...

gruss andy


----------



## smohr (5. Mai 2008)

He Leute, wie siehts aus...
Ganze Woche Sonne bis am Abend...


----------



## Aison (5. Mai 2008)

am mittwoch gibts bei mir evtl. eine kleine tour am abend, mal schauen...   muss wieder mal frust abbauen


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2008)

@ smohr

was schwebt dir vor?


----------



## smohr (5. Mai 2008)

irgendwas ab zürich


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2008)

Vazifar ist doch letztens eine Tour ueber den Uetliberg / Reppichtal gefahren ........ recht viel Trails. kann man bestimmt abkürzen je nachdem wann der Start erfolgt
Leider kenne ich die Strecke nicht und hab auch kein GPS, müsste das ganze auf der Karte zusammensuchen. Oder du kennst was in deine Richtung. Ich arbeite am Uetliberg und bin auch i.d.R. mit dem Rad auf der Arbeit


----------



## smohr (5. Mai 2008)

Die Tour kenn ich... schöne Sache
könnte so um 1700-1715 jeweils bei der Tramhaltestelle Albisgüetli sein


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2008)

wann Morgen oder Mittwoch ?
17:00 sollte mir passen, müsste Morgen jedoch auf der Arbeit erst meinen Kalender prüfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (5. Mai 2008)

Morgen und Mittwoch...
Ich hab diese Woche jeweils Abend noch nix vor.


----------



## Sportec (5. Mai 2008)

smohr schrieb:


> Morgen und Mittwoch...
> Ich hab diese Woche jeweils Abend noch nix vor.



Morgen wäre ich evtl. auch dabei. Albis und Üetliberg kenne ich mich aus, da gibts nette Trails.

Gruss sportec


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2008)

gebe kurz bescheid wegen der Tour


----------



## Sportec (6. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> gebe kurz bescheid wegen der Tour



Hallo meinst du mich?

Ich wohne auf der anderen Seite vom Üetliberg in Bonstetten. Wir könnten uns also doch auf dem Üezgi treffen. 
Ich würde sagen wir machen dann eine traillastige Tour durchs Säuliamt und dann über die Albiskette wieder zurück zum Üetliberg. Wenn ihr wollt 

Wann währt ihr (mzaskar und smohr)  denn so etwa auf dem Üetzgi?

Gruss sportec


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2008)

Heute habe ich Meeting bis spät und weiss dann nicht genau wann ich hier Rauskomme. Morgen wollen wir uns um 17:00/17:15 bei der Tramhaltestelle Albisgüetli treffen. Heute werde ich wohl nur von der Arbeit nach Hause fahren evtl. gemütlich auf den Uetliberg hoch und dann ueber die Albiskette in Richtung Langnau. Es hängt jedoch davon ab, wann ich hier rauskomme da mein Bergauftempo nicht gerade das schnellste ist, dauert es einen Augenblick auf den Berg


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2008)

Sportec schrieb:


> Hallo meinst du mich?
> 
> Ich wohne auf der anderen Seite vom Üetliberg in Bonstetten. Wir könnten uns also doch auf dem Üezgi treffen.
> Ich würde sagen wir machen dann eine traillastige Tour durchs Säuliamt und dann über die Albiskette wieder zurück zum Üetliberg. Wenn ihr wollt
> ...


 
juup .... da ich meinen Terminkalender nicht vollumfänglich im Kopf hatte ...... 

wie lange geht denn sowas durchs Säuliamt?? vielleicht geht ja am Abend etwas wenn ich weiss wann ich hier raus komme. könnte dich z.b. anrufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportec (6. Mai 2008)

Ah ok, 
Also diese Tour dauert schon etwa 2.5 bis 3 h. Das Problem ist halt, dass ich heute Abend nicht so lange Zeit habe, mir ist noch was dazwischen gekommen. 

Am besten ihr macht morgen ne Tour.(Kann euch halt nicht als Local dienen, da ich morgen auch nicht kann)

Gruss sportec


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2008)

ok, naja der Sommer kommt ja erst 

dann werd ich heute mal einen auf gemütlich machen


----------



## SOX (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
neue Variante: Donnerstag um 18:00 Uhr an der Haltestelle Albisgütli.

Bisher smohr und ich. Wer noch?


Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich es schaffe bin ich dabei, braucht aber nicht zu warten


----------



## smohr (6. Mai 2008)

Da ich unter Tags kein Zugang zum Internet habe, müsst ihr mir bis 05:00
Bescheid geben.

@Sportec
Säuliamt klingt gut... wir biken ja auch wie die Schweine
Wie sieht es Am Donnerstag aus?


----------



## Sportec (6. Mai 2008)

smohr schrieb:


> Da ich unter Tags kein Zugang zum Internet habe, müsst ihr mir bis 05:00
> Bescheid geben.
> 
> @Sportec
> ...



Ja Donnerstag klingt gut. Station Albisgüetli ist auch gut, dann kann ich noch schnell den Antennentrail rocken und euch dann bei der Station um 18.00 (mir ginge es auch früher) treffen.

Gruss sportec


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2008)

da Wetter schön, heute 17:00 - 17:15 Tramstation Albisgütli 

immo: smohr; mzaskar


----------



## Sportec (7. Mai 2008)

SOX schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> neue Variante: Donnerstag um 18:00 Uhr an der Haltestelle Albisgütli.
> 
> Bisher smohr und ich. Wer noch?
> ...



Steht das Angebot noch? Wer kommt noch mit?

Gruss sportec


----------



## Sportec (7. Mai 2008)

SOX schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> neue Variante: Donnerstag um 18:00 Uhr an der Haltestelle Albisgütli.
> 
> Bisher smohr und ich. Wer noch?
> ...



Steht das Angebot noch? Wer kommt noch mit?

Ist die Haltestelle Albisgüetli die, die direkt unterhalb Antennentrailende ist?

Gruss sportec


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2008)

soweit ich weiss steht das noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (7. Mai 2008)

Donnerstag steht noch...
Tramhaltestelle Albisgüetli, direkt beim Schiessstand(da wo Knabenschiessen)

@msaskar
Strecke 27.5km 800HM, der Aprikosenkuchen hat gut getan


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2008)

ich glaube das wäre mir auch mit 2 Stücken Kuchen sehr schwer gefallen


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2008)

@ smohr

meintest du den Bikepark?


----------



## smohr (8. Mai 2008)

Ja, denn meinte ich. Ich muss noch den Link fürs Techniktraining suchen.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2008)

wir war eure Tour heute?


----------



## smohr (8. Mai 2008)

Jo, etwas schneller als gestern
Bis zum Türlersee gleich, nacher zurück nach Birmensdorf via Müliberg-Bonstetten.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2008)

ich arbeite daran  Seit ihr den Weg von Leimbach hoch ???? 
da ich dachte euch dort gesehen zu haben ( 3 Pedaleure)


----------



## SOX (9. Mai 2008)

Ich sitze eher selten auf dem bike, daher tut mir heute der A.... ziemlich weh. 
War aber trotzdem eine sehr schöne Tour.


Hat jemand eine Idee für einen vernünftigen Sattel? Hab den fizik Nisene und der ist irgendwie nicht so das gelbe vom Ei.


Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2008)

Versuch mal den fizik Gobi finde gut. Eventuell werde ich beim nächsten mal den Selle Yutaak versuchen möchte.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=266737&highlight=Selle+Italia+Yutaak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (26. Mai 2008)

Wer hat morgen Dienstag Zeit für Feierabendrunde über Altberg-Lägern?


----------



## flieger2 (27. Mai 2008)

Hi, ich bin neu zugezogen und würde mich gern ein paar Feierabendtouren anschliessen. Ich wohne im Moment noch in Zug das wird sich aber bald ändern. Also wer Lust hat bitte melden. LG Patrick


----------



## Stee (11. Juni 2008)

hey! wohn seit paar wochen in zürich und kenn bisher (ausser dem offiziellen uetliberg-trail) noch nicht wirklich viel... wo finden sich dort wirklich gute trails? hab schon paar mal versucht bisschen was zu erkunden aber als zürich-neuling mit notorischem zeitmangel nicht ganz einfach.... ;-)


----------



## mzaskar (11. Juni 2008)

Hm was gut geht sind Trails um den Pfannstiel. Dann gibt es noch einiges am Lägern. Auf dem Albis sind nach weiter hinten noch einige schöne Trails. Leider ist es dort am WE immer sehr voll. 
Evtl. lässt sich in der nächsten Woche mal was einschieben.


----------



## Kerberos (11. Juni 2008)

Also, an diesem Wochenende muss ich auf jeden Fall 3-4h aufs Bike. Eher Sonntag, damit am Samstag noch was trocknen kann. Wäre aber flexibel, wenn noch jemand Pläne hat.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juni 2008)

WE mach ich ne Fahrt mit meinen Eltern im Glacier Express ... Also nichts mit Bike ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOX (12. Juni 2008)

Könnte mich auch noch dazu überreden lassen, das bike aus dem Keller zu holen. Wettermässig soll es ja nicht so toll werden, aber mal abwarten.

Gerd


----------



## Stee (12. Juni 2008)

danke für die tipps mzaskar, vom pfannenstiel hab ich schon gutes gehört... komm mir das gerne mal ansehen, bin nu im moment nicht mehr dor noch nicht (ansichtssache) so in form, zuerst bissl trainieren bevor ich mich hier an eure touren anschleiss ;-)


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juni 2008)

kein Problem ich bin nicht der schnellste und habe einen Rucksack umgeschnallt der ungemein bremst  aber es schmeckt halt so gut


----------



## Stee (12. Juni 2008)

nicht der schnellste macht schonmal mut, aber nach 2.5 jahren wo fast kein sport mehr platz fand muss ich doch zuerst bisschen aufbaun' ;-)


----------



## smohr (12. Juni 2008)

doppel


----------



## smohr (12. Juni 2008)

@Stee
Es heisst hier "Feierabendtouren" und nicht "Abendrace"...
Also spielt Kondition keine Rolle.

Ich durfte das letzte mal mit sportec und SOX auch hinterher hecheln


----------



## SOX (12. Juni 2008)

Lasst uns doch mal konkret werden: Sonntag morgen vielleicht? Da ich hier auch keinen Plan von der Gegend habe, bin ich für alles offen. Möglichst viele Trails eben 

Ich wollte auch schon immer mal die Rigi-Tour (z.B. ab Goldau) machen. Da gibt es ja anscheinend auch super downhills. Hätte da mal jemand Lust? Wie lange dauert so eine Tour?

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## Stee (13. Juni 2008)

smohr schrieb:


> @Stee
> Es heisst hier "Feierabendtouren" und nicht "Abendrace"...




gutes argument! ;-)


----------



## Kerberos (13. Juni 2008)

SOX schrieb:


> ... die Rigi-Tour (z.B. ab Goldau)



Da oben ist's noch schattig: http://www.meteocentrale.ch/index.php?day=1&wp_uni=N-3516498&id=swiss&L=1
Aber ich will auch mal wieder rauf, ich bin 2x Goldau->Rigi Kulm->Goldau gefahren. Das Felsentor kenne ich noch nicht.


----------



## Vazifar (13. Juni 2008)

da gibt's eine lässige tour von goldau über's rigi felsentor und wieder zurück. am schluss ein toller und recht langer trail durch den wald. vor 3 wochen war da weit und breit kein störender schnee mehr vorhanden.  dauer je nach kondition so um die 4 stunden herum. tourenbeschreibung hier: http://www.gps-tracks.com (unter Extras/Datenbank das Suchwort Felsentor eingeben)

mein reiseberichtli dazu hier: http://vazifars-blog.veloblog.ch/post/14/923


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOX (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
morgen vormittags biken, so gegen 9:00 Uhr? 

@Marcus: Von mir aus geht morgen früh klar. Aber hättest Du auch Lust auf der Albiskette zu biken? Ist ja auch ne schöne Gegend. 
Rüsler hab ich keine Ahnung, stelle mir aber eher mit langweiligen Forstautobahnen vor. Wenn es aber eine schöne Tour ist, bin ich dabei.

@Smohr: Morgen auch Lust?

Gerd


----------



## Kerberos (14. Juni 2008)

Nix langweilig, in der Heitersberg-Rüsler-Gegend sind _einige_ schöne Trails, es sei - wie schon in den Baden-Threads - noch mal an Dr. Drop erinnert: Trailguide_Baden_Wettingen.pdf (17 MB)
Sonst Albiskette, auch schön. Ich war ja vor zwei Wochen auf der Enduro-Oster-Tour, wie beschrieben (s.  #42+#43). 

==> 9:00 Uhr  

Treffpunkt Fuss der Europabrücke, Höngger Seite.     
Wenn Albis, geht's über Altstetten, Albisrieden nach Waldegg (~9:30 an der grossen Fussgängerbrücke) auf den Üetli.  
Wenn Heitersberg, dann die Limmat entlang über Dietikon (~9:30).
*Mitfahrer? Meinungen? *

Gruss
Kerberos


----------



## SOX (14. Juni 2008)

Für alle: 
Hab grad mit Marcus telefonisch die Europabrücke, Seite Höngg oben an der Ampel, als Treffpunkt ausgemacht. 9:00 Uhr und es geht Richtung Haiterbach.

Wird sicher schön.

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## aag (14. Juni 2008)

...bin im Prinzip auch für Abendtouren zu haben. Aber nur nicht zu schnell! Ich gehe auf die 50 zu, und brauche 55' Minuten von Wollishofen zu Uetlibergspitze (was nicht gerade Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist). Dafür habe ich eine gute Ausdauer, und kann problemlos die ganze Albiskette bis nach Sihlbrugg oder Zug mitmachen. 

Wenn jemand Spass hätte, mit mir ab und zu hochzufahren, geb mir ein PM. Ein Paar Varianten zum Uetli-Aufstieg (Serpentine, Leimbach, etc.) könnt Ihr Euch anschauen (und die GPS-Koordinaten downloaden) auf www.mtbguru.com


----------



## Kerberos (14. Juni 2008)

Haiterbach = Heitersberg


----------



## smohr (14. Juni 2008)

Ne Abendrunde nach Haitersbach=ca.165km(hinweg!)

Bin morgen leider nicht dabei. Ab Mittwoch ist wieder besser Wetter...


----------



## rich.tisch (16. Juni 2008)

Hi! Wann dreht ihr denn das nächste Mal ne Runde? Wenn ihr noch eine(n) Mitfahrer(in) gebrauchen könnt, wär ich dabei. Allerdings sagt mir diese Tramstation A... leider nichts, dafür hab ich aber mal das Wort "Höngg" bzw. Altberg hier irgendwo gelesen, das wäre nämlich in der Nähe. Wenn ihr da mal wieder fahren geht, könnt ihr ja Bescheid geben.
Gruss


----------



## pisskopp (16. Juni 2008)

just in diesem Moment haben alle Deine Fotos sehen wollen...


----------



## smohr (16. Juni 2008)

Nächste Runde von mir aus.

Mittwoch über Gubrist-Altberg ev. Lägern. Um sich mal wieder rich.tig einzusauen
Wird sicher matschig werden!

Treffpunkt Bucheggplatz-Kiosk 1800.
Oder Restaurant Grünwald 1830.

Geschätzte Fahrzeit: 2-4h(lockeres Tempo), also lämple nicht vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rich.tisch (16. Juni 2008)

Restaurant Grünwald würd ich finden. Würd mich dann aber wohl eher nur so für ne Stunde rum anschliessen, für länger seid ihr bestimmt eh zu schnell für mich


----------



## Stee (17. Juni 2008)

gibts eigentlich irgendwo no seite wo die bike wege rund um zürich verzeichnet sind? vor allem uetliberg und pfannenstiel interessieren mich? sowas wie der trailguide da von baden, einfach für zürich?

im moment arbeit ich recht lang und am abend ist euro-programm... nachher schliess ich mich gern mal einer eurer ausfahrten an.


----------



## Kerberos (17. Juni 2008)

smohr schrieb:


> Mittwoch über Gubrist-Altberg ev. Lägern


Leider keine Zeit, habe Besuch. Sehr schade.


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juni 2008)

Stee schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich irgendwo no seite wo die bike wege rund um zürich verzeichnet sind? vor allem uetliberg und pfannenstiel interessieren mich? sowas wie der trailguide da von baden, einfach für zürich?


Auf www.gps-tracks.ch kannst Du im Hauptmenü >Karte>Mountainbike anwählen, dann siehst Du alle gespeicherten Tracks auf der Karte (einfach in den gewünschten Bereich hineinzoomen). 

Nur... Üetliberg, Albis, Pfannenstiel gibt diesbezüglich nicht sehr viel her (ok. die Many Hill Show ist drin). 

Sonst ist mir nichts Entsprechendes bekannt


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juni 2008)

Am besten die Singletrailmap mit dm Zürichsee in der Mitte, da hast du alle Trails drin zuzüglich einiger Bescfhreinungen mit denen sich eigentlich gut fahren lässt.


----------



## smohr (17. Juni 2008)

Man sieht sich morgen zur gemütlichen Runde... bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (18. Juni 2008)

So, ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut nach Hause gekommen.

@eltoro
Man sollte die Spitzengruppe wegen quatschen nicht aus den Augen
verlieren.... sonst gibts halt dreckige Schuhe


----------



## rich.tisch (19. Juni 2008)

smohr schrieb:


> @eltoro
> Man sollte die Spitzengruppe wegen quatschen nicht aus den Augen
> verlieren.... sonst gibts halt dreckige Schuhe



Und da heisst immer Frauen würden so viel quatschen


----------



## Stee (24. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Am besten die Singletrailmap mit dm Zürichsee in der Mitte, da hast du alle Trails drin zuzüglich einiger Bescfhreinungen mit denen sich eigentlich gut fahren lässt.




jop, die ist am freitag angekommen und ich gleich sa/so viel rund um den uetliberg/sihlwald gefahren... wie ernst darf ich den tip mit der karte nehmen? ich kenn die gegend hier noch fast garnicht, aber hier gibts doch sicher auch paar geheimtipps die nicht auf der karte sind? das wär ja der vorteil von dem forum hier... ;-)


----------



## smohr (24. Juni 2008)

Nächste Abendrunde:
Donnerstag 26. Treffpunkt Zürich/Bucheggplatz(kiosk) 1800. 1825-30 Restaurant Grünwald.
Route Gubrist-Altberg(mit Trail) und ev. noch die Lägern.


----------



## AmmuNation (24. Juni 2008)

Immernoch krank


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juni 2008)

Rad im Service


----------



## rich.tisch (25. Juni 2008)

Auf nem Workshop und weiss nicht wie lange das dauert..


----------



## kis_omdh (26. Juni 2008)

smohr schrieb:


> Nächste Abendrunde:
> Donnerstag 26. Treffpunkt Zürich/Bucheggplatz(kiosk) 1800. 1825-30 Restaurant Grünwald.
> Route Gubrist-Altberg(mit Trail) und ev. noch die Lägern.


bin dabei.


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Juni 2008)

Immernoch krank


----------



## smohr (27. Juni 2008)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Immernoch krank



Na, wenn man um diese Zeit noch im Forum ist, wird man ja nicht gesund

Aison... gute und schnelle Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (30. Juni 2008)

Nächste Runde: Mittwoch 2.Juli
Treffpunkt 1800 Bucheggplatz(Kiosk) oder Restaurant Grünwald 1820.


----------



## eltoro (1. Juli 2008)

Coole Sache, bin dabei! Diesmal wird aber die Lücke zur Spitzengruppe rigoros zugefahren!


----------



## SUV (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo an alle.

Ich wollte mich mal vorstellen und kurz hallo sagen. die zuerich feierabend-tour idee gefaellt mir sehr gut. bin gerne das naechste mal dabei, bzw. die naechste tour nach morgen.
greetz


----------



## SOX (1. Juli 2008)

Wer hat Lust, am Samstag oder Sonntag mit auf die Rigi zu fahren? Die Tour soll ja sehr schön sein und ich brauche mal wieder Hindernisse für mein bike.

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## smohr (1. Juli 2008)

Am WE bin ich leider schon weg, wäre gerne mal wieder auf die Rigi.


----------



## rich.tisch (1. Juli 2008)

hi. arbeite morgen so wie's ausschaut bis ca. 18h, versuche aber noch rechtzeitig zum Restaurant Grünwald zu kommen, da ich sowieso mit dem Rad unterwegs bin. Ich hoffe es klappt.. Ansonsten verfolg ich euch einfach


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2008)

smohr schrieb:


> Am WE bin ich leider schon weg, wäre gerne mal wieder auf die Rigi.



Evtl. das nächste (12/13.07) Wochenende??


----------



## NEveR SumMeR (2. Juli 2008)

hallo zusammen!

ich überlege mir grad mich euch heute mittwoch abend anzuschliessen - hätte aber noch fragen dazu...

nehmt ihr eigentlich auch mädels mit? 
wie hoch ist der trail-anteil auf der tour?
und ich war grad das ganze we krank, bin also noch nicht wieder wirklich schnell. wartet ihr im zweifelsfall?

lg


p.s. ach ja, ich huste und spucke nicht mehr


----------



## eltoro (2. Juli 2008)

Hi! 
auf der Strecke zum Grünwald - Altberg sind ein paar schöne Trails dabei, die meisten bergab, es gibt einen langen den Altberg hinauf, den kann man fahren, muss man aber nicht. Mit dem wärs ca 50% der Strecke Trails, sonst vielleicht ein Viertel... ganz grob ohne Karte geschätzt. Zum Tempo, ich denke wir werden eher gemässigt unterwegs sein, wir sind scheinbar ne grössere Gruppe, also keine Hektik.

Und ja, wir nehmen auch Mädels mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NEveR SumMeR (2. Juli 2008)

heja

ich hatte eben den leisen verdacht, ihr braucht die feierabendtouren um euch von den besseren hälften zu erholen 

50% trail-anteil in zh? ich stelle mein rennrad in die ecke 

falls ich den kiosk auf dem bucheggplatz bzw euch finde ohne überfahren zu werden bin ich in dem fall dabei.

bis dann


----------



## Kerberos (2. Juli 2008)

Ich will auch!   (Hab keine Zeit, leider)


----------



## NEveR SumMeR (2. Juli 2008)

noch ne frage...
ist das der kiosk in der "mitte" des bucheggpl.?


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juli 2008)

Mist, heute bin ich schon verplant..... *grrrrr*

Viel Spass beim trailen


----------



## eltoro (2. Juli 2008)

hmmm, was der smohr mit dem Kiosk meinte, ist mir nicht ganz klar.... wir fahren auf jeden Fall am Denner vorbei da die Strasse hoch Richtung Wald.


----------



## rich.tisch (2. Juli 2008)

Als ich um 18.22 am Grünwald war, ward ihr wohl schon weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOX (2. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Evtl. das nächste (12/13.07) Wochenende??



Das ist bei mir mittlerweile auch besser, da ich dieses WE seit gestern auch wieder anders verplant bin.

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## smohr (2. Juli 2008)

@rich.tisch
Nein, noch nicht da.... erst um 1827. Haben gewartet und sind dann los... sms hätte genügt


----------



## rich.tisch (3. Juli 2008)

Gestern war wieder einmal ein wenn-man-das-handy-braucht-ist-der-akku-all-tag  Hatte noch bis 25 gewartet und war danach dann wohl umsonst durch den Wald gerast um euch zu suchen 

Naja, dann eben das nächste Mal


----------



## flieger2 (4. Juli 2008)

Servus,

ich würde auch gern mal mitfahren, wann findet denn die 
nächste Tour statt?


----------



## SUV (7. Juli 2008)

good morning zurich

neue woche, neues bikerglueck. ist diese woche schon ein ausflug in planung? mittwoch solls ja wieder trocken werden und am donnerstag isses sicher auch nimma so baatzig. soll ja nicht in einer schlammschlacht enden mit feierabend-putzen statt feierabend-touren. 
greetz an alle


----------



## smohr (7. Juli 2008)

Treffen, Mittwoch.
Treffpunkt 1800 Bucheggplatz(Kiosk), Restaurant Grünwald 1820-1830.
Kiosk Bucheggplatz, Kiosk genau in der Mitte des roten Kreises

smohr


----------



## eltoro (7. Juli 2008)

Bin dabei. Aber erst am Mittwoch, nicht morgen, da hab ich Angst, dass mein Bike dreckig werden könnte...


----------



## rich.tisch (8. Juli 2008)

bin auch dabei - und diesmal nicht zu früh


----------



## NEveR SumMeR (8. Juli 2008)

@eltoro: ist dein bike schlammlöslich? 

@smohr: ähnliche runde wie letztes mal? bin voraussichtlich dabei falls ich meine bremse noch repariert kriege.


----------



## SUV (8. Juli 2008)

@eltoro: augenzwinker verstanden. 
bin dabei. 
greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (8. Juli 2008)

@Never Summer
Jo, fast gleiche Runde...


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2008)

Bin krank 
Viel Spass


----------



## eltoro (9. Juli 2008)

Oh schlammlöslich, daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Könnte das ein Problem sein? Aber es wären ja genug Lenkstangen frei im Notfall...


----------



## smohr (13. Juli 2008)

Nächsten Mittwoch:
Wie Gehabt...
1800 Bucheggplatz...1820-30 Grünwald...


----------



## Kerberos (14. Juli 2008)

Bin mit Feuereifer dabei, steige Grünwald ein.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juli 2008)

Endet die Tour wieder in Zürich? oder geht es nur ein Weg?


----------



## smohr (14. Juli 2008)

@Mzaskar
Tour endet wieder in Zürich... oder da wo ihr aussteigen wollt


@all
nehmt doch eure Lampen mit, falls es später werden sollte, um auf der Strasse nach Hause zu rollen.


----------



## rich.tisch (14. Juli 2008)

Würd gern mitkommen, allerdings werde ich es wohl leider nicht rechtzeitig zum Grünwald schaffen.. welche Strecke habt ihr denn vor zu fahren? Evtl. könnte  ich mich dann unterwegs irgendwo einklinken (oder euch in falscher Richtung entgegen fahren).

Gruss!


----------



## smohr (15. Juli 2008)

über Gubrist-Altberg-Lägern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (16. Juli 2008)

smohr und ich haben gestern schon mal die Trails geprüft - alles bereit für heute Abend! Streckenwahl und -dauer stimmen wir dann ab. Niemand muss auf die Lägern, wenn er/sie nicht will...


----------



## SUV (16. Juli 2008)

D'uuuh.... schaffs leider ned, muss öhrbeidn....


----------



## NEveR SumMeR (16. Juli 2008)

wenn's nur das wollen wär - bike ist in reparatur


----------



## Kerberos (16. Juli 2008)

So, wieder daheim. War eine lässige Runde zu siebt, merci!


----------



## smohr (20. Juli 2008)

So, die nächsten 3 Mittwoch's, dürft ihr euch selber mit biken verlustigen.
Bin nämlich in den Ferien...


----------



## Sportec (21. Juli 2008)

Ja dann viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rich.tisch (24. Juli 2008)

Ist denn nächsten Mittwoch jemand da?


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juli 2008)

nächsten Mittwoch wäre ich dabei,


----------



## Kasinx (26. Juli 2008)

Hoi,
habt Ihr Lust noch wen am Mi mitzunehmen? Würde gerne mal mitkommen.
Kann nochmal kurz jemand sagen, wie lange Ihr so unterwegs seid und wo genau? Seid Ihr mit schwerem, oder leichtem Gerät unterwegs? Meine Hardtail ist leider bis Samstag bremslos.

Greetz
Ben


----------



## rich.tisch (29. Juli 2008)

Wir können ja die Mittwochszeit einfach wie gehabt beibehalten mit 18h am Bucheggplatz und später dann - wenn ihr da seid bzw. überhaupt jemand kommt - dann 18.20h-18.30h am Grünwald (da käm ich dann zumindest mal hin..)

@Kasinx: da ich selbst noch nicht all zu oft dabei war, kann ich nicht so viel dazu sagen, aber die 2x wo ich schon mit war gings immer über den Gubrist-Altberg Richtung Lägern, wobei wir einmal wegen einer etwas längeren (Kaffee.. ähm... Rivella.. ähm... Cola/Limo/Sprudel oder was weiss ich noch wer was getrunken hatte)-Pause am Altberg Restaurant nicht mehr am Lägern angekommen sind  Aber war trotzdem ne schöne Tour. Von der Länge her waren es meine ich immer so um die 2h rum.
Bzgl. des schweren oder leichten Geräts... das ist Ansichtssache, für den einen sind 9,5kg leicht, für den anderen schwer   aber ich denke es wird sich schon ein Weg finden, auf dem alle Gerätschaften fahren können 

Grüsse!


----------



## Kasinx (29. Juli 2008)

danke an rich.tisch,
ich bin wahrscheinlich erst nächste Woche dabei, da ich bis 18.15 arbeiten muss, daher werde ich wahrscheinlich bei den Pizz-Cup Leuten dabei sein, mal sehen, was die so machen.
Bis nächste Woche,+Gruß
Ben

PS: schwer heißt bei mir 14,82 kg (wer´s so genau wissen will)


----------



## rich.tisch (30. Juli 2008)

war keiner da...


----------



## smohr (12. August 2008)

So, bin ja wieder aus den Ferien zurück....

Morgen Mittwoch wieder zum biken. Nach dem Regen Heute sind morgen wohl eher Forstwege
angesagt, seis drum.
Bucheggplatz 18.00-------Grünwald 18.20-30


----------



## mzaskar (12. August 2008)

Welcome back  Wie war es wandern?


----------



## smohr (18. August 2008)

Wandern war gut... sollte mal die Bilder sortieren 

Feierabendrunde am Donnerstag(Mittwoch nicht optimales wetter)
Treffpunkt: Bucheggplatz 18.00, oder Grünwald 18.20-30...


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2008)

Wie schnell seit ihr denn unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kis_omdh (19. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie schnell seit ihr denn unterwegs?


schnell... so richtig... renntempo 

vielleicht bin ich auch mal wieder dabei, noch nicht sicher. mal schauen ob der smohr noch radfahren kann.


----------



## smohr (19. August 2008)

Ich werd ...schnell sein... schnell als letzter hinterher kurbeln

@kis_omdh
War lange nicht mehr biken... konnte heute aber wieder OHNE Stützräder fahren


----------



## pisskopp (20. August 2008)

typische züri schnurre hektik...


----------



## toster (20. August 2008)

smohr schrieb:


> Feierabendrunde am Donnerstag(Mittwoch nicht optimales wetter)
> Treffpunkt: Bucheggplatz 18.00, oder Grünwald 18.20-30...



das hört sich gut an, bin auch dabei


----------



## rich.tisch (20. August 2008)

Bin auch dabei. Donnerstag passt mir sowieso besser als Mittwoch. Bis dann


----------



## smohr (31. August 2008)

Dienstag 2. September ist gut Wetter...
18.00 Bucheggplatz---1820-30 Grünwald...
Sonne geht um 20.00 unter, nehmt also eure heimfahrlämle mit.

smohr


----------



## rich.tisch (7. September 2008)

so, die saison hätten wir... schlüsselbeinbruch bei nem (eigentlich richtig geilen) marathon-rennen... daher wird es die woche über bei mir hier wohl nichts mehr, wird ja zudem nun auch immer früher dunkel... :-/  aber vll lässt sich aus der feierabendrunde im herbst/winter ja mal ne wochenende-runde bauen. wär auf jeden fall cool


----------



## Vazifar (7. September 2008)

autsch  - Gute Besserung !


----------



## kis_omdh (7. September 2008)

autsch... dann mal gute besserung!

im winter geht das ganze erst richtig los. vielleicht bist du zum winterpokal-eröffnungs-fondueessen samt anschliessender nachtabfahrt ja bereits wieder ganz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (12. September 2008)

Hallo Schwitzer, 

bin evtl. ab Dienstag beruflich min. bis Ende der Woche in Zürich. Weiss noch nicht, wie ich mein Rad mit in die Schweiz bekomme. 
Würde mich gerne eine eurer Touren nächste Woche anschliessen, wenn ich früh genug Feierabend machen kann. Freue mich aber auch so über grobe Empfehlungen, wo ich mal vorbeifahren sollte.

Falls ich mein Rad nicht mitnehmen kann, wäre für mich auch wichtig zu wissen, ob und wo man sich Bikes (AM) ausleihen kann.

Wäre supertoll, wenn es klappt mit ein paar Locals eine oder mehrere Touren zu fahren. 

Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## stollenstecher (17. September 2008)

Da die Tage kürzer und die Nächte länger werden hab ich heute mal die Lampe für ne kleine Nachtrunde aufn Züriberg  rausgekramt.

Vielleicht hat ja der Ein- oder Andere Lust gelegentlich mitzufahren. Je mehr Lampen desto heller . 

Für die Feierabendrunden geht's bei mir meist Richtung Züriberg, Lohrenkopf oder Altberg. Ich lass mir aber auch gerne mal was neues zeugen *g*.

Wie wärs am kommenden Montag, 22.09. so gegen 20 Uhr?


----------



## SOX (18. September 2008)

Huhu,
ich wäre bei trockenem Wetter dabei. Meine Edison braucht ebenfalls mal wieder dringend Ausgang.

Wäre für alle Touren offen. Egal ob Zürichberg oder Uetliberg.

Treffpunkt?

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## Kerberos (18. September 2008)

Blendende Idee, ich bin dabei. Stollenstecher, Du bist hiermit Guide und sagst an! Zürichberg kenne ich kaum, lasse ich mir gern mal zeigen. 
Gruss
Marcus


----------



## SOX (18. September 2008)

Mist, muss schon wieder absagen. Montag abend hab ich noch einen Termin. 
Am Mittwoch und Donnerstag ginge es aber! 
Vielleicht hat da ja auch noch jemand Lust?

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## Kerberos (19. September 2008)

Für mich geht's in der Woche nur am Montag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (19. September 2008)

Wenn ich es einrichten kann, würde ich mich auch gerne noch anschliessen. Werde mir wohl ein MTB Fully ausleihen für 2-3 Tage. Wird kein günstiger Spass.


----------



## stollenstecher (19. September 2008)

Das Wetter sieht gut aus für den Montag. Von oben trocken - mehr brauchts nicht 

Dann machen wir Ort und Zeit gleich mal fix.

Zeit: 22.09.08 20:00 Uhr
Ort: Tram Haltestelle Milchbuck

Die Strecke legen wir spontan je nach Wünschen der Mitfahrenden fest.

SOX: Donnerstag klingt nicht schlecht, das merk ich mir mal vor


----------



## Stee (20. September 2008)

wär sicher cool, wollt mir eh noch vor dem herbst-urlaub ne lampe kaufen... gibts da grad tipps damit ich euch auch sehen könnte?


----------



## smohr (20. September 2008)

@Stee
Tipps für Lampen?

Bin auch dabei.... am Montag.
Donnerstag wäre auch gut.

smohr


----------



## Kerberos (20. September 2008)

smohr schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei.... am Montag.
> smohr


----------



## Stee (20. September 2008)

smohr schrieb:


> @Stee
> Tipps für Lampen?
> 
> smohr




genau! wollt mir mittelfristig eh eine kaufen, drum frag ich jetzt einfach mal was ihr so verwendet und woher? evt. kann ich mich dann ja mal an ne abend-runde anschliessen...


----------



## redblack (20. September 2008)

bin auch dabei, wenn's mir reicht, wie lange habe ich von der josefstrasse bis milchbuck?
arbeite bis ca. 19.30.


----------



## hubabuba (21. September 2008)

Schade, Montagabend habe ich Kinderhüten. Bis zum nächsten Mal und viel Spass. Aber nicht einfach das WP Fondue vorziehen ...

@redblack
Wenn Du den Steg über den Totspritz nimmst, sind das nur ein paar hundert Meter. Ist ja genau gegenüber auf der anderen Limmatseite.


----------



## smohr (21. September 2008)

@Stee
Hast du schon ne Lampe? gibt ja so viel verschiedenes...
Werden ja morgen einige dabei sein, da hast du ein vergleich.

@redblack
3.2km(15Min) von dir. Am besten über Kornhausbrücke-Schaffhauserplatz.

@all
Tramhaltestelle ist vis-a-vis(gegenüber) Schaffhauserstr 143.


----------



## Stee (21. September 2008)

ne, da ich erst vor nen paar monaten wieder nen bike gekauft hab habe ich leider noch keine lampe... dass ist das erste problem und das zweite die zeit... werd wohl morgen erst kurz vor 8 zu hause sein.... wird ziemlich knapp für mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (21. September 2008)

OK, dann bring ich dir eine mit....


----------



## Stee (21. September 2008)

ok! ich schreib dir morgen nach dem mittag noch obs zeitlich reicht bei mir! würd mich freuen wenns klappt, hatt schon paar mal vor mich anzuschleissen, leider noch nie geschafft bisher!


----------



## smohr (22. September 2008)

So, wieder zurück....
Hat Spass gemacht und war "Werkstatttechnisch" lehrreich

Dank an Stollenstecher fürs vorfahren

smohr


----------



## Stee (23. September 2008)

Habs auch nach Hause geschafft... war cool, danke fürs Mitnehmen! 

Muss mir definitiv Beleuchtung zulegen, auf dem nach Hause Weg gleich noch 2 mal den "Freunden und Helfern" begegnet... die hätten wohl wenig Verständnis gehabt...


----------



## stollenstecher (23. September 2008)

Na da bin ich aber froh, dass es allen gefallen hat 

Wenn wir solche Ausfahrten regelmässig hinbekommen würden wäre das natürlich super!

Viele Grüsse,
stollenstecher


----------



## stollenstecher (23. September 2008)

Hier noch das Tracklog der Nachtrunde vom Montag. 

Grüsse,
stollenstecher


----------



## Kerberos (7. Oktober 2008)

Nightride Donnerstag 9.10.? 19:30 Uhr am Restaurant Grünwald und dann Gubrist und Altberg rocken? Habe den Termin beim Last-Minute-Biken vorbereitet: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7244, tragt Euch da ein. Diskussion sonst hier, Rückfragen auch gern per PN. 

Gruss
Marcus


----------



## smohr (7. Oktober 2008)

Bin dabei...


----------



## corallus (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich auch, wenn (noch) Fremde willkommen sind..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOX (7. Oktober 2008)

Huhu,

hab mich auch eingetragen. Sollte klappen.

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## kis_omdh (7. Oktober 2008)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Nightride Donnerstag 9.10.?


hätte lust, aber das wird zeitlich wohl zu eng.

@smohr: irgendwann sollten wir das mit der lampe noch klären


----------



## mzaskar (8. Oktober 2008)

so eben gesehen, der WP ist offen ... ab dem 3.11 geht es los. gibt es schon Teambildungsmassnahmen rund um Zürich? Da ich nicht so viel fahre würde ich mich einer gemütlichen Truppe anschliessen wollen


----------



## SOX (8. Oktober 2008)

Bin nicht dabei, die Arbeit ruft  Dafür bin ich ab Freitag +  Samstag in Lenzerheide  Wetter soll ja ziemlich gut werden.

Trotzdem viel Spass.


Gerd


----------



## Kerberos (9. Oktober 2008)

SOX schrieb:


> Bin nicht dabei


Buh!

An alle anderen: Spontan am Treffpunkt sein ist erlaubt!


----------



## Stee (9. Oktober 2008)

hi!

bin heut und morgen noch abwesend, dafür wohl samstag sonntag unterwegs...

ps. smohr... ich bräucht ja da auch noch so ne lampe, wird ja immer früher dunkel ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corallus (9. Oktober 2008)

Danke Leute für den Ausritt! Hab das Bike zum Entschlammen gleich in einen Waldbrunnen geworfen..
Kleine Frage noch wegen der Lampenbauanleitung. Ist es die da?


----------



## smohr (9. Oktober 2008)

@Corallus
Ja hier

@Kis_omdh, Stee
Lampen sind für euch reserviert


So, hat Spass gemacht durch den Schlamm zu düsen(Fango gratis)


----------



## smohr (12. Oktober 2008)

Morgen Montag 13.10 ne Runde... Zeit? Wo?

Treffpunkt 1930 Haltestelle Milchbuck(zwecks Lampentest)


----------



## stollenstecher (12. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schön.

Milchbuck 13.10. 19:30... ich bin dabei!


----------



## nonny (13. Oktober 2008)

ich als newbie hier werd mich euch mal anschliessen.


----------



## SOX (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
jemand Lust, morgen einen nightride zu starten?

Bin für Anregungen offen. Treffpunkt so gegen 19:00 Uhr?

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## smohr (14. Oktober 2008)

Morgen hab ich noch Zeit, 1900 geht I.O.

Treffpunkt: Bucheggplatz...


----------



## SOX (14. Oktober 2008)

Geht klar, werde pünktlich da sein.


----------



## smohr (15. Oktober 2008)

Zurück von Nightride mit schöner Aussicht von der Lägern bei (fast) Vollmond.
Nussgipfel und Kinder-Schokolade auf der Plattform genüsslich gespiesen mit anschliessendem
Downhill nach Boppelsen, um die Dorfbewohner mit einer Treppenabfahrt zu wecken

smohr

P.S. Muss die Digicam nächstes mal wieder mitnehmen!!!


----------



## SOX (15. Oktober 2008)

Schöne Ausfahrt, allerdings muss ich an meiner Kondition arbeiten 
Hat Spass gemacht!

Gute Nacht

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOX (23. Oktober 2008)

Morgen Nightride gefällig?
Vielleicht Gegend um den Zürichberg oder Üetliberg?
So gegen 18:00 Uhr? Oder nach Absprache auch früher.

Jemand Lust?

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## smohr (23. Oktober 2008)

1800 SZU Haltestelle Triemli?


----------



## SOX (23. Oktober 2008)

Geht klar, bin um 18:00 Uhr da.

Helmhalterung nicht vergessen  Ist da bei Dir auch ein Verlängerungskabel dabei?

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## smohr (24. Oktober 2008)

Helmhalterung und Verlängerungskabel nehm ich mit...

smohr


----------



## smohr (24. Oktober 2008)

Viel Laub und matchige Trails... was will man mehr

Auf dem Nachhauseweg schon ein bisschen Hungergefühl. Entlang der Pizzeria's, Indisch-Thai Restaurant, Lachsräuchereien, Suppen und Schnitzel-Pommes - 
Geruch lag in der Luft... bis zu Hause "war" ich fast satt.

smohr


----------



## SOX (24. Oktober 2008)

War heute kurz aber trotzdem schön.

Hauptsache, Du bist gut nach hause gekommen.

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## Tobsn (29. Oktober 2008)

Servus,

wollte Euch mal vorwarnenâ¦ ich komme.
Werde Mitte Dezember bis Februar in ZÃ¼rich sein vor allem unter der Woche und wurde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mich mit auf Eure Nightrides nehmt. 
Wird zwar hart fÃ¼r mich, da ich hier trockenen Sandboden und wÃ¤rmeres Klima gewohnt bin, aber man will ja einiger maÃen Fit ins FrÃ¼hjahr kommen.

WÃ¤re aber auch fÃ¼r Schneeschuhtouren am Abend oder Ã¤hnliches zu haben.

GruÃ 

Tobias


----------



## rich.tisch (21. November 2008)

Geht eigentlich auch jemand ab und an morgens trainieren, so 5 Uhr rum oder so?


----------



## smohr (23. November 2008)

um 5Uhr.... ne aber um 0530


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MobilityFahrer (24. November 2008)

Morgen bin ich, zwecks Termin um 5:00 (ja um 5:00) schon ab ca. 3:15 unterwegs.


----------



## mzaskar (24. November 2008)

das ist aber ein unchristliche Zeit


----------



## stollenstecher (24. November 2008)

Bevor jetzt jeder seine bevorzugte Aufstehzeit postet 

Wie wärs mal wieder mit einer nächtlichen Runde? Von mir aus auch eine morgentlich wenn das besser passt.

Dienstag? Mittwoch?

Grüsse,
stollenstecher


----------



## smohr (24. November 2008)

@rich.tisch
Kannst ja um 0500 los, dann wärste um 0530 bei mir, und dann wieder zurück....


Mittwoch Abend hät ich Zeit... Altbergrunde? Treffpunkt und Zeit?

smohr


----------



## stollenstecher (24. November 2008)

Ok, dann schlage ich ganz freimütig Mittwoch 26.11. um 19:30 am Milchbuck vor. Entweder Altberg oder Züriberg, je nach Laune und und gefrorenem Boden .

mfg,
stollenstecher


----------



## MobilityFahrer (25. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> das ist aber ein unchristliche Zeit



Morgen ihr Luschen 

Draussen ist es erfrischend kühl und es hat null Hautkrebsrisiko. Ich fahr dann mal los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (25. November 2008)

Morgen, ja, heute biste früher als ich... aber morgen sitze ich schon im Cafe, während du noch zur Arbeit fährst

@Stollenstecher
Mittwoch 1930 Milchbuck, geht klar.(mir gehts auch früher)

smohr


----------



## smohr (25. November 2008)

@Stollenstecher
Mist, ich werd langsamer älter.... Mittwoch geht ja gar nicht... ist Joggingabend...
Donnerstag oder Freitag ist dev. frei...

smohr


----------



## MobilityFahrer (25. November 2008)

Der Mittwochsjass findet nicht wie immer Donnerstags statt, sondern wird von Dienstag auf Freitag verschoben.


----------



## stollenstecher (25. November 2008)

Genau so siehts aus 

Aber von mir aus können wir schon auch den Donnerstag machen...

Von meiner Seite her spricht nichts dagegen.


----------



## rich.tisch (26. November 2008)

smohr schrieb:


> @rich.tisch
> Kannst ja um 0500 los, dann wärste um 0530 bei mir, und dann wieder zurück....
> smohr



Mit dem frühen Aufstehn hab ich heute mal probiert... gescheitert... war ne blöde Idee..


----------



## smohr (26. November 2008)

Donnerstag 1930 Milchbuck, geht I.O.

@rich.tisch
Hast nix verpasst -5°, aber die Strassen waren gut trocken...


----------



## stollenstecher (26. November 2008)

Super... 

Na, möchte sich noch jemand anschliessen?


----------



## kellibelli (29. November 2008)

stollenstecher schrieb:


> Bevor jetzt jeder seine bevorzugte Aufstehzeit postet
> 
> Wie wärs mal wieder mit einer nächtlichen Runde? Von mir aus auch eine morgentlich wenn das besser passt.
> 
> ...



Dienstag wäre gut bei mir. by the way. wo kann man es guets lämpli go poste? Was soll es haben und kosten? Kennt schon wer den neuen SUVA Helm mit Licht? Komm mit guten Prozenten dran.

Guets Weekend


----------



## smohr (29. November 2008)

Der Suva Helm ist nur mit Positionlicht.
Um was im Wald zu sehen brauchste schon mehr Power...
Ausserdem, seit wann ist Licht am Helm in der Schweiz erlaubt?

Zur morgentlichen fahrt, wann wollt ihr los?

smohr

P.S. Der Helm erinnert mich stark an Star Wars Episode 6, als Prinzessin Lea den Chewbacca zu Jabba bringt


----------



## stollenstecher (29. November 2008)

@smohr: willst Du eine "was ist erlaubt Diskussion" lostreten?

So weit ich weiss sind in D laut StVo maximal 5W Lampenleistung erlaubt. Ausserdem muss der Lichtkegel 3m vor dem Rad die halbe Höhe der Anbringung haben ... Tja smohr, durchgefallen *g*... wies in CH is, kein Schimmer... is mir aber auch ungefähr so egal wie die StVo..

@kellibelli: Dienstag wär für mich in Ordnung. Hab mal gehört beim Velo Elsner soll es gute Lampen geben ... allerdings haben es die Preise etwas in sich. So 500-1000 chf kannste da vermutlich rechnen (das is aber nicht nur beim Elsner so) ....

... stollenstecher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenstecher (7. Januar 2009)

Nach den eher besinnlichen Tagen ist es wieder Zeit dem Weihnachtsspeck an den Kragen zu gehen.

Heute (7. Januar 2009) um 19:30 Uhr gibts eine Nachtrunde.
Treffpunkt ist am Milchbuck  und es geht in Richtung Züriberg.

Würd mich freuen wenn noch der ein oder andere mitkommt.

... stollenstecher


----------



## Kerberos (7. Januar 2009)

seit kurzem wohne ich ja direkt am Berg, unweit Milchbuck, aber heute habe ich leider keine Zeit (wie jeden Mi und Do)


----------



## rsu (8. Januar 2009)

Wie wars auf dem Züriberg? Eisig? Geht es ohne Spikereifen oder eher nicht empfehlenswert? Kann jemand berichten wie es auf dem Uetliberg aussieht?


----------



## stollenstecher (8. Januar 2009)

Also aufm Züriberg isses wunderbar mit normalen Stollenreifen. Auf den Forstwegen ist eine feste aber griffige Schneeunterlage. Auch die Trails lassen sich super fahren, teilweise besser als im Sommer weil nichts verschlammt ist. 

Spikes wären nur für die Anfahrt brauchbar...

... stollenstecher


----------



## NoSaint_CH (8. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute
Mal ne blöde Frage - wollt Ihr bei dem Wetter wirklich raus?
Möchte ja schon seit zwei Wochen wenigstens mal kurz ums Haus fahren, aber bei den aktuellen Temperaturen (heute ist es ja wirklich extrem mit Ostwind) frieren einem die Füsse und Hände ja selbst mit Tiefwinter-Ausstattung beim rumlaufen schon ein. Jetzt aufs Bike steigen kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen  zumal überall noch Eis rumliegt und man das ja oft nicht mal richtig sieht.

Marc


----------



## stollenstecher (8. Januar 2009)

Tja, da hat man genau zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Man setzt sich daheim vors Fenster und fängt an zu weinen weil es draussen kalt und verschneit ist, macht sich nen Tee und zieht sich von Oma gestrickt Wollsocken an. 

oder ...

2. Man zieht eine Schicht Klamotten weniger an, als wenn man normal raus geht. Dafür Funktionskleidung, ein Paar Socken mehr und Skihandschuhe. Anschliessend wird das Bike aus dem Keller geholt und ab geht die Post. 


Zugegeben, die Überwindung Variante 2 zu starten ist grösser als bei Variante 1. Wenn man aber beim ersten Anstieg so richtig warm ist hat man das alles vergessen und ab gehts...

@NoSaint_CH: Wie wärs, schnapp Dir ne Lampe und heute Abend drehen wir ne Runde (so 1-2h)... 

Hände sind meiner Meinung nach bei diesen Temperaturen weniger das Problem, schon eher die Füsse. Falls Du keine Schuhüberzieher hast, dann zieh ne Plastiktüte über die Füsse, bevor Du in die Schuhe schlüpfst. Das hilft relativ gut gegen den kalten Fahrtwind.


... stollenstecher


----------



## NoSaint_CH (8. Januar 2009)

Danke für das Angebot, aber ich kann mir nicht leisten mit einer Lungenentzündung im Bett zu bleiben 

Wenn ich im Sommer mal mit dem Auto zur Arbeit fahre (Winterthur), dann komme ich gerne mal für ne Feierabend-Tour nach Zürich, im Moment wird das einfach zu spät, wenn ich erst mit dem Zug in die Ostschweiz gehen muss um mein Bike zu holen. Muss allerdings erst mal bisschen üben, bevor ich mit Euch Profis mitfahre, sonst wird bei Euch der Verbrauch der kleinsten Übersetzung zu hoch 

Hat mich halt nur erstaunt, dass man bei 2-stelligen Minustemperaturen überhaupt auf die Idee kommt aufs Bike zu steigen, aber ist halt nicht jeder so ein Bürotiger wie ich es bin - zudem bin ich im Moment abends mit Dakar-schauen beschäftigt, bin von Haus aus halt eher mit motorisierten Untersätzen im Gelände unterwegs.

Viel Spass auf den Ausflügen (a propos: ich hab noch keine Lampen, müsste mir wohl mal irgend ne Beleuchtung besorgen und testen ob meine schlanken Racing Ralph auf Schnee überhaupt fahrbar sind).

Marc


----------



## Kerberos (8. Januar 2009)

NoSaint_CH schrieb:


> Hat mich halt nur erstaunt, dass man bei 2-stelligen Minustemperaturen überhaupt auf die Idee kommt aufs Bike zu steigen, aber ist halt nicht jeder so ein Bürotiger wie ich es bin


Gerade dann! Wenn ich aus dem Büro falle, freue ich mich schon auf jede Pedalumdrehung. Blödes Rumsitzen den ganzen Tag, ich will hier raus! 20 Minuten Arbeitsweg tun schon gut. Und wie der stollenstecher sagt: Am ersten Anstieg wird's warm, wohingegen ich im Büro fast den ganzen Tag vor mich hin fröstel. Btw: Hat mal jemand ne Million für mich? Dann lasse ich das mit dem Arbeiten und bike nur noch.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Januar 2009)

mit der Million schliesse ich mich an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenstecher (8. Januar 2009)

Wo wir schon beim Thema sind (Ausfahrten, nicht Millionen *g*)

Heute (8.1.) gibts wieder eine Nachtrunde.

Los geht's um 20:20 Uhr am Milchbuck.


... stollenstecher


----------



## rsu (8. Januar 2009)

Merci für das Feedback  

Wenn sich mal jemand auf den Weg zum Uto Kulm aufmacht wäre ich dabei. Für Züriberg müsst ich quer durch die ganze Stadt. Heute Abend werd ich erst mal mit dem Rodel auf der Schlittlbahn mein Glück versuchen...

Wen es interessiert:
http://www.szu.ch/upload/docs/sicherheitstipps_20041221161618.pdf

PS: gefroren ist doch schön, besser als der Schlamm


----------



## rsu (8. Januar 2009)

Rodeln sehr spassig, nur für Sportrodel nicht zu empfehlen (oft Bodenkontakt)


----------



## rsu (12. Januar 2009)

Derzeit Uetliberg perfekt zum Biken. meist geschlossene und festgetretene Schneedecke. Kaum eisig. Könnte sich aber ändern wenn es jetzt etwas wärmer werden sollte.


----------



## Sportec (23. Januar 2009)

Hey 

Ich würde gerne mal wieder ne Tour fahren mit euch. Ich habe jetzt auch endlich eine Lampe, die es erlaubt in der nacht zu biken

Also nächste Woche mal am Abend? Was meint ihr?

Gruss sportec


----------



## stollenstecher (24. Januar 2009)

Ja, wird Zeit wieder etws aktiver zu werden. Heute waren die Bedingungen ganz gut. Alter festgefahrener Schnee der aber fast überall recht Griffig war, da er etwas angetaut war. Wenn es jetzt wieder kälter wird gibts schöne Eisflächen.

Wie wärs am Montag Abend mit ner Runde?

... stollenstecher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (24. Januar 2009)

Am Montag bin ich ab 1700 unterwegs ab Oerlikon.

Ansonsten Dienstag/Donnerstag...

smohr


----------



## Sportec (25. Januar 2009)

Hallo

Montag geht bei mir leider nicht, aber Dienstag oder Donnerstag wäre ich auch dabei.

Gruss sportec


----------



## smohr (25. Januar 2009)

Ich tendiere vom Wetter her für Donnerstag...bin aber auch dabei wenns schneit am Dienstag.
Wann habt ihr Feierabend? Können wir um 1700 los

smohr


----------



## SOX (25. Januar 2009)

Dann in ich am Dienstag auch dabei  Akku hängt schon an der Steckdose.
Wenns aber regnet bin ich nicht dabei.

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## stollenstecher (26. Januar 2009)

Gut, dann eben der Dienstag.

17:00 is mir allerdings deutlich zu früh (da is ja noch nicht mal dunkel *g*). Bei mir ging's ab 19 Uhr etwa.

Wo wollen wir uns treffen und wo hinfahren?

... stollenstecher


----------



## SOX (26. Januar 2009)

@stollenstecher: 19:00 Uhr ist mir leider zu spät 

@smohr:
Bist Du morgen dabei? Treffpunkt 17:30 Uhr am Bucheggplatz?


Gebt mal Bescheid. Ich nehm mein bike morgen auf alle Fälle mit zur Arbeit.

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## smohr (26. Januar 2009)

Leute, ich muss euch entäuschen... kann morgen Dienstag leider nicht.
Ist was dazwischen gekommen. Donnerstag ist aber gebucht.

smohr


----------



## SOX (27. Januar 2009)

Alles klar, da kann ich mein bike heute grad mal zu hause lassen. 
Donnestag sollte bei mir auch klappen.

@stollenstecher: das wäre Dir heute eh zu früh gewesen, oder?

Bis dann

sox


----------



## Sportec (27. Januar 2009)

Ok am Donnerstag passt mir auch, da bin ich auch abei.

Gruss sportec


----------



## stollenstecher (27. Januar 2009)

@sox: Ja, 17:30 wäre mir zu früh gewesen.

Wann wollt Ihr am Donnerstag los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportec (27. Januar 2009)

Zeit spielt mir keine Rolle. Am besten vor 19 Uhr, dann haben wir auch noch ein wenig Zeit zum Biken.

Gruss sportec


----------



## SOX (27. Januar 2009)

Ich schau mal, ob ich es Mittwoch abend zu den Jungs vom Pizzacup schaffe. Treffpunkt 19:00 Uhr am Triemli, falls noch jemand Lust hat.

Viele Grüsse

SOX


----------



## stollenstecher (27. Januar 2009)

Ah ja, das wäre natürlich auch noch eine Möglichkeit. 

Mal überlegen... allerdings ist der Antennentrail jetzt sicher ne ganz üble Rutschbahn 

... stollenstecher


----------



## Tobsn (28. Januar 2009)

Servus,

hatte mich hier zwar vollmundig angekündigt, aber die Realität hat mich eingeholt. 
Schaffe es einfach nicht früh genug zurück nach Zürich.
Darum werde ich mich mit Pendeln fit halten. Ist halt effizienter vom Zeitmanagement.

Euch trotzdem viel Spaß beim Nightriden.

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## smohr (28. Januar 2009)

Morgen Donnerstag 1730 Bucheggplatz? 
Spätester Treffpunkt für mich 1800, hab am späteren Abend noch was...

@Tobsn
Wann wäre eine gute Zeit für dich? Ab übernächster Woche können wir auch
wieder um 1900/oder später abmachen.

smohr


----------



## Sportec (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo

Wer kommt jetzt morgen nightriden?

18 Uhr beim Rest Grünwald?

Gruss sportec


----------



## smohr (28. Januar 2009)

@sportec
Trifft sich ja gut mit der Zeit... ich bin dann 1800 beim Grünwald.

smohr


----------



## Sportec (28. Januar 2009)

smohr schrieb:


> Morgen Donnerstag 1730 Bucheggplatz?
> Spätester Treffpunkt für mich 1800, hab am späteren Abend noch was...
> 
> @Tobsn
> ...



Hallo Smohr

Sorry habe dein Post nicht gelesen. Warst gerade ein wenig schneller.

17.30 passt mir gut. Also bis morgen beim Bucheggplatz

Gruss sportec


----------



## Sportec (28. Januar 2009)

smohr schrieb:


> @sportec
> Trifft sich ja gut mit der Zeit... ich bin dann 1800 beim Grünwald.
> 
> smohr



Jetzt warst du schon wieder schneller. 

Also Grünwald 18.00 wäre natürlich noch besser. 

Gruss sportec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (28. Januar 2009)

Alles klar... ich um 1730 am Bucheggplatz... und fahr zum Grünwald...
Du um 1800 beim Grünwald

smohr


----------



## smohr (29. Januar 2009)

Nightride mit sportec, rutschigen Passagen und Speichenbruch und riesen 8 im Hinterrad...

smohr


----------



## Sportec (30. Januar 2009)

smohr schrieb:


> Nightride mit sportec, rutschigen Passagen und Speichenbruch und riesen 8 im Hinterrad...
> 
> smohr



Ja hat sehr viel Spass genacht. 

Auf dem Rüsler, Hasenberg waren die Wege und Trails komplett schneebedeckt und vereist. Auf dem Stacheldrahttrail hatte ich keine Chance, musste aussen rum fahren.

Ich habe dann beim Rüsler noch ne feine Suppe gegessen und bin dann via Egelsee und Reppischtal nach Hause gefahren.

Gruss sportec


----------



## smohr (8. Februar 2009)

Nächsten Donnerstag - Freitag zum Nightride??

@sportec
Suppe hat sicher gut getan...

Leider bleibt es wahrscheinlich kälter


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2009)

Wäre mal ne gute Idee, wenn ihr langsam fahrt


----------



## rich.tisch (8. Februar 2009)

hey,
da wär ich auch mal dabei (*jetzt-endlich-mal-eine-Lampe-hat*) 
Also wenn ihr langsam fährt und Donnerstag passen würd, käm ich mit.

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2009)

Das Wetter wird ja eher bescheiden


----------



## smohr (8. Februar 2009)

Also Donnerstag... Wetter egal... Zeit?


----------



## rich.tisch (8. Februar 2009)

18.30h Grünwald?


----------



## smohr (8. Februar 2009)

18.30 geht I.O.
Strecke?


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2009)

wo ist das?


----------



## rich.tisch (8. Februar 2009)

Restaurant Grünwald, zwischen Höngg und Regensdorf aufm Berg: 
47°25'4.80"N
8°28'57.64"E

@smohr: Strecke.. hmm.. Altberg und dann Richtung Lägern? Müssen ja nicht unbedingt bis zur Hochwacht fahren


----------



## AmmuNation (13. Februar 2009)

Zürich, Freitag der 13. Februar, sonnig, kalt: Immer noch 0 km und mit Grippe zu Hause


----------



## Tobsn (13. Februar 2009)

smohr schrieb:


> Also Donnerstag... Wetter egal... Zeit?


Und wie wars Donnerstag?
Dachte auch Wetter egal und kam zum zweiten Mal diese Woche am Albis in einen kleinen Schneesturm. 
Hatte immerhin einen max Speed von <20 km/h bei der Abfahrt. Mehr war bei der Sicht nicht drin


----------



## stollenstecher (18. Februar 2009)

Na wie schauts aus. Ist jemand ganz spontan heute Abend bei einer Runde dabei? Muss ja nicht zu lange sein weils doch etwas frisch sein könnte .

Würde gerne irgendwann nach 19 Uhr los - Züriberg, Altberg, .... oder sowas in der Art.

... stollenstecher


----------



## aloha2002 (27. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,
ich komme aus D und werde morgen für 6 Monate nach Zürich ziehen.
Hätte Lust gleich am Sonntag ne Bike-Tour zu machen.
Wenn sich bei Euch was ergibt würde ich mich gern anschließen, gerne auch in den Abendstunden.
Kenne mich noch nicht aus in Zürich, aber zu einem Treffpunkt werd ich wohl finden!


Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rich.tisch (27. Februar 2009)

hey, also ich wär dabei sofern der Treffpunkt nicht allzu früh am Nachmittag wär und vll irgendwo nähe Rest. Grünwald. Ich fahr mittags noch Rennvelo, müsst nämlich dann noch heim aufs Bike wechseln.
Gruss


----------



## aloha2002 (1. März 2009)

Hey,
ich wär dabei, vorausgesetzt ich finde den Treffpunkt. Gib mir doch bitte mal eine Strasse, damit ich im Stadtplan schauen kann.
Zeitlich würd ich mal 16 Uhr vorschlagen.

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## rich.tisch (1. März 2009)

hey, also das ist hier http://www.gruenwald.ch/cms/projekt01/
Liegt zwischen Regensdorf und Höngg.
Aber am Besten wäre vll so *16.30h* dann würde es nicht so knapp sein. Ich schau auf jeden Fall mal 16.30h dort vorbei. (bin jetzt weg und les bis dahin auch hier kein Antworten mehr...)

Wer noch Lust hat, einfach hinkommen.

Gruss


----------



## evil_rider (2. März 2009)

war gestern am rhein spazieren, und da ist mir nen guter freeride "spielplatz", extrem wurzeliges und lehmiges gelände, mit sehr schmalen wegen, wos an der seite bis zum nächsten weg mal locker 10-20m SEHR steil runter geht... oberhalb ist sonen bauernhof mit leinwand auf der weide...  kennt det jemand?! fährt da jemand?! 

weil ab april habe ich meine räder ebenfalls hier, dann würd ich da gerne mal ne runde drehen.


----------



## langer.andi (2. März 2009)

evil_rider schrieb:


> war gestern am rhein spazieren, und da ist mir nen guter freeride "spielplatz", extrem wurzeliges und lehmiges gelände, mit sehr schmalen wegen, wos an der seite bis zum nächsten weg mal locker 10-20m SEHR steil runter geht... oberhalb ist sonen bauernhof mit leinwand auf der weide...  kennt det jemand?! fährt da jemand?!
> 
> weil ab april habe ich meine räder ebenfalls hier, dann würd ich da gerne mal ne runde drehen.



Sensationelle Weg-/Ortsbeschreibung!
Das ist doch an der Ecke, oder? Gleich da, wo der Baum steht?! 

Sorry aber der Rhein ist ja nicht nur 100m lang...


----------



## evil_rider (3. März 2009)

langer.andi schrieb:


> Sensationelle Weg-/Ortsbeschreibung!
> Das ist doch an der Ecke, oder? Gleich da, wo der Baum steht?!
> 
> Sorry aber der Rhein ist ja nicht nur 100m lang...







> oberhalb ist sonen bauernhof mit leinwand auf der weide...



werdet ihr wohl kaum soviele haben.... 

der bauerhof bietet auch deftige mahlzeiten, und war wegen der leinwand & co. schon öfters in den zeitungen... im sommer ist da halt open-air kino!


----------



## smohr (29. März 2009)

Ab morgen wird's Wetter besser...
Wer ist mal wieder mit dabei auf ner Abendrunde?

smohr


----------



## rich.tisch (29. März 2009)

Gern. Allerdings könnt ich nur Dienstag bzw. Donnerstag je ab ca 18.30h.. falls ihr da fahrt wär ich dabei


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2009)

Meine Kondition ist unterirdisch  aber wäre auch mal wieder dabei  Der einzige fest verplante Tag in der Woche ist der Donnerstag, da kann ich nicht .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOX (30. März 2009)

Dann werd ich mich auch mal wieder motivieren 

Wann solls losgehen? Dienstag?

Viele Grüsse

SOX


----------



## smohr (30. März 2009)

Morgen Dienstag 18.30 Grünwald...


----------



## SOX (30. März 2009)

Oder um 18:00 Uhr am Bucheggplatz?
Ich würde mich dann schon ab dort anschliessen.

Viele Grüsse

SOX


----------



## smohr (31. März 2009)

18.00 Bucheggplatz geht I.O... dann fahren wir zum Grünwald 18.30.

smohr


----------



## rich.tisch (31. März 2009)

Klingt gut!


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2009)

schaffe ich heute nicht  habe Workshop bis min. 17:30 wünsche euch viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (1. April 2009)

Morgen Donnerstag 2. April, 18.30 Tramhaltestelle Uetliberg zum biken...

smohr


----------



## SOX (1. April 2009)

Jetzt sind wir schon mal zu zweit 

Werd versuchen pünktlich zu sein.

SOX


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2009)

klopfklopfklopf

Mittwoch 18:00 Strassenverkehrsamt ??? Hoch auf den Berg Richtung Felsenegg, Buchenegg, Albis .... Muss noch auf der Arbeit abklären, aber immo sieht es gut aus 

Eher gemütlich, mit vielleicht Einkehr im Felsenegg oder später in Langnau. Eventuell mal die kleine DH Strecke am UH (nicht der Antennentrail, sondern die bei Leimbach) ausprobieren wenn ich mutig bin 
Achja, kurz vor Buchenegg geht es auch nochmal runter in Richtung Adliswil ... den wollte ich mal ausprobieren 

PS: Uhrzeit ist nicht in Stein gemeisselt


----------



## smohr (21. April 2009)

Mittwoch 18.00 Haltestelle Strassenverkehrsamt, bin dabei...


----------



## smohr (3. Mai 2009)

Leute, hab morgen Montag und Donnerstag Zeit für ne Runde... wer ist dabei


----------



## Southbike (3. Mai 2009)

Donnerstag wäre ich dabei, wenn das Wetter halbwegs passt


----------



## mzaskar (3. Mai 2009)

Wäre dabei, muss nur Morgen auf der Arbeit nochmal meine Termine prüfen  Aber ich denke so ab 1800 sollte kein Problem sein. Ich schicke dir Morgen eine SMS


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2009)

Bin heute mit der SZU zu Arbeit, ohne Bike, daher wird das heute nichts mit der Feierabendtour.

Am Samstag wollte ich mal eine kleine Erkundungstour starten. Von Gattikon ueber den Albis in Richtung Knonauer Amt. Hat jemand Lust?


----------



## eltoro (4. Mai 2009)

Yep bin dabei am Donnerstag. Wann und wo?


----------



## smohr (4. Mai 2009)

Also Donnerstag...
1800 Bucheggplatz?
1830 Grünwald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rich.tisch (4. Mai 2009)

Donnerstag schaut bei mir auch ganz gut aus. denke das könnte bei mir auch klappen.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2009)

ich schau mal, wenn ja bin ich da, wenn nein kommt eine SMS


----------



## Southbike (4. Mai 2009)

smohr schrieb:


> Also Donnerstag...
> 1800 Bucheggplatz?
> 1830 Grünwald?


 
leider für mich ein bisschen zu weit für eine Feierabend Runde in Zurich drin.
vielleicht klappt es ein andermal, hatte die Hoffnung mehr Richtung Uetliberg bzw. Albis bzw. Buchenegg


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2009)

Kommt auch wieder ins Program  Diese Woche ist es bei mir sehr eng mit Bikezeit. Ich hoffe mal das ich in der nächsten Woche eher mal Gelegenheit dazu habe.


----------



## eltoro (6. Mai 2009)

Bin dabei, Do Bucheggplatz, 18.00. Ist ja der letzte Tag ohne rote Blitze auf der Wettervorschau.


----------



## Sportec (6. Mai 2009)

Ich bin evtl. auch dabei 1830 beim Rest. Grünwald, ich werde aber kurzfristig noch entscheiden. 

Gruss sportec


----------



## rich.tisch (7. Mai 2009)

Wird bei mir wohl leider doch nichts.. hatte einen Termin vergessen der bis ca 18.30 angesetzt ist. Falls es wieder Erwarten doch früher wird, komm ich einfach zum Rest. Grünwald. Schaut aber leider nicht so aus..


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2009)

Bin mit dem Radel da  Evtl. schaffe ich es 1800 am Bucheggplatz. Bin ich nicht da fahrt einfach los ......


----------



## smohr (7. Mai 2009)

Tolles Wetter und die Trails sind auch gut zu fahren. Hat Spass gemacht.
Eltoro, Sportec... hoffentlich kein Hungerrast bis ihr zu hause wart.

smohr

P.S. Meine Runde war doch 72km 1400HM...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2009)

Nächste Woche Dienstag oder Mittwoch kleine Tour?? Ich will endlich mal die andere Seite von Zürich kennen lernen


----------



## smohr (10. Mai 2009)

Wie sieht's am Dienstag aus? Sollte gut Wetter sein...


----------



## mzaskar (10. Mai 2009)

Dienstag passt mir, muss nur den Waschtag mit der Nachbarin tauschen  sollte aber möglich sein  

1800 Bucheggplatz??? 

Ich muss nur Morgen nochmals meinen Terminkalender im Büro prüfen


----------



## smohr (10. Mai 2009)

1800 Bucheggplatz geht i.o.


----------



## rich.tisch (11. Mai 2009)

smohr schrieb:


> Morgen Dienstag 1830 Grünwald?



ja das passt


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2009)

Bei mir sollte es Morgen endlich was werden  18:00 Buchenegg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (11. Mai 2009)

Bucheggplatz... nicht Buchenegg...

Oder haste dann schon Durst??

P.S. Morgen auf den Geschäftshandy erreichbar...


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2009)

Uuupppss


----------



## rich.tisch (12. Mai 2009)

schönes wetter ist aber anders...


----------



## smohr (12. Mai 2009)

Gut um sich "einzusauen"

P.S. Mach mir gerade "Mouse à Chocolate"


----------



## mzaskar (12. Mai 2009)

Oh jeh  ich bin nicht trocken nach Hause gekommen


----------



## smohr (17. Mai 2009)

Wie sieht's aus am Dienstag 1800?


----------



## mzaskar (17. Mai 2009)

Sag dir Morgen bescheid


----------



## mzaskar (18. Mai 2009)

Also bei mir wird das nichts Morgen


----------



## smohr (18. Mai 2009)

OK, bei mir gab's heute noch für morgen abend ne spontane Einladung für Grillparty...

Wie sieht's Mittwoch aus?

Do-Fr geht nicht bei mir.

smohr


----------



## Kerberos (18. Mai 2009)

Mittwoch klinke ich mich (endlich mal wieder) ein. Muss bis 3 schaffen, könnte also schon am Nachmittag loslegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (18. Mai 2009)

Mittwoch arbeit ich bis 12.00... also 15.00 kein problem.


----------



## chrisstader (30. Mai 2009)

Hi zusammen,

klinke mich hier auch mal ein... bin relativ neu hier und wohne seit kurzem direkt am Üetliberg.... suche somit ebenfalls Leute, mit denen ich hier in der Umgebung eine Feierabendrunde drehen kann....

Gibt es jemanden, der auch Lust hat über Pfingsten eine kleine Tour zu drehen?

Gruß


----------



## Kerberos (16. Juni 2009)

Jemand Lust auf eine Tour Sonntag (21.6.) Abend oder Montag Abend? Muss kein Nightride sein, ist ja bis 9 oder so hell. Ich könnte Sonntag frühestens 18:00, Montag ab ca. 19:00 Uhr.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juni 2009)

Bin am überlegen  ob Montag Abend .... wo solls denn hin gehen ?


----------



## stollenstecher (17. Juni 2009)

Also Montag wär für mich auch ok.


----------



## Sportec (17. Juni 2009)

Also Montag abend würde bei mir auch passen. Ich hoffe ich bin dann noch einigermassen fit nach vier Tagen Trailriden im Engadin

Gruss sportec


----------



## Kerberos (21. Juni 2009)

Das Wetter sieht ja nicht so rosig aus: 


			
				Wettervorhersage schrieb:
			
		

> Montag am Morgen Richtung Alpen bewölkt und nass. Sonst weiterhin veränderliches Wetter mit Sonnenstrahlen und einigen zum Teil kräftigen Regengüssen. Temperaturen in Zürich am frühen Montagmorgen um 10 Grad. Am Nachmittag kühle 16 Grad. Auf dem Pfannenstiel bis 12 Grad.



Erstens Regen von oben möglich, ausserdem dürften die Trails in schlechtem Zustand sein. Ich denke, wir sollten die nicht noch mehr zugrunde fahren. Oder?


----------



## stollenstecher (21. Juni 2009)

Also wenn's ned noch mehr draufschifft dann sind die Trails durchaus gut fahrbar. Man sollte hald ned so Schmutzempfindlich sein ...

Es kann ja jeder aufs Regenradar schauen und selbst entscheiden ob er kommt oder nicht ... 

... stollenstecher


----------



## Kerberos (21. Juni 2009)

das brauchbare Regenradar der ETH gibt's aber seit Oktober nicht mehr. Was als metradar übrig ist, finde ich zu grob. Oder hast Du noch nen Tipp? 

Ok, also 19:00 am Milchbuck mit Lizenz zum Spontan-(nicht-)Erscheinen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. Juni 2009)

Ich werde spontan nicht erscheinen  bin gerade noch von der Tessiner Sonne verwöhnt


----------



## stollenstecher (21. Juni 2009)

Na denn Regen kann man sich doch gut beim Erich anschauen 

Regenradar


----------



## rsu (22. Juni 2009)

Mal danke für die super Regenradar Links 

Halbwegs brauchbar scheint bei dem Link von Kerberos noch die Winterseite zu sein, allerdings ist der Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme etwas unklar:

http://www.metradar.ch/de/ppi_winter.php


----------



## Kerberos (22. Juni 2009)

stollenstecher schrieb:


> Man sollte hald ned so Schmutzempfindlich sein ...


 Bin ich nicht. Ein Grund, mit dem Biken anzufangen, war Neid: Mein Nachbar kam immer so herrlich verdreckt nach Hause, dass ich dieses ich-bin-wieder-5-und-darf-das-Gefühl auch haben wollte! ;-)



stollenstecher schrieb:


> Also wenn's ned noch mehr draufschifft dann sind die Trails durchaus gut fahrbar.


Tja, in diesem Moment schüttet's mächtig.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich lasse das Bike heute im Keller und bereite indoor meinen Rücken auf die nächste Tour vor...


----------



## Southbike (5. Juli 2009)

komme gerade von einer kleinen Runde um das Albishorn zurück, wurde von einem Ranger aufgehalten, dass die Wald bzw. Wurzeltrails vom Albishorn spätestens ab September offiziell verboten werden, wie bereits die ganze oberere Kammkette.
Gerade dieser Runde mit den netten Trails war für mich die perfekte Feierabendrunde 
Weiss jemand mehr?
Kann mir jemand eine Alternative nennen?
Danke


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2009)

das ist ja doof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (6. Juli 2009)

Southbike schrieb:


> ...Wurzeltrails vom Albishorn spätestens ab September offiziell verboten werden, wie bereits die ganze oberere Kammkette...



Ich dachte das Verbot würde sich auf den Uetliberg und nahe Umgebung beschränken? Dort kann ich es noch nachvollziehen da sich dort viele Fussgänger/Wanderer tummeln.

Bei immer mehr Verboten pfeiff ich langsam drauf. Früh am Morgen oder spät am Abend ist eh kaum jemand unterwegs. Trotzdem unbefriedigend 

PS: scheint wohl nicht zu neu zu sein, schon im Dez 2008 hat das jemand erwähnt http://phil.veloblog.ch/post/7/1087 (2ter Kommentar, leider ohne Hintergrund)


----------



## Zwingli (7. Juli 2009)

Mal kurz was anderes:

Kennt von euch jemand im Kreis 5 eine gute Möglichkeit um sein Velo zu Waschen?
Somitwasserschlauchspritzenundso.

gruss Zwingli


----------



## Kerberos (7. Juli 2009)

Southbike schrieb:


> ..., dass die Wald bzw. Wurzeltrails vom Albishorn spätestens ab September offiziell verboten werden, wie bereits die ganze oberere Kammkette.... Weiss jemand mehr?



Auf der Montainbike-Seite von Grün Stadt Zürich steht jedenfalls nichts dazu. Die erlaubten und nicht erlaubten Strecken sind unverändert.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2009)

gibt es eigentlich mal wieder eine Runde?? Bei nicht Regen könnten wir den Donnerstag mal anpeilen für eine kleine Plauschrunde


----------



## Southbike (7. Juli 2009)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Auf der Montainbike-Seite von Grün Stadt Zürich steht jedenfalls nichts dazu. Die erlaubten und nicht erlaubten Strecken sind unverändert.


 
Schilder sollen ab September kommen, die gute Rangerin hat mich freundlich aufgehalten, als ich auf dem Downhill unterwegs war und mir das alles erzählt...
jaja die bösen MTB-ler stören immer die Wanderer und zerstören alle Wege


----------



## smohr (7. Juli 2009)

@Zwingli
Fabrikstr 26 bei der Velogarage... vielleicht haben die ein Schlauch.
Ansonsten "Autowasch", am Sihlquai 41 oder Hardstr 243...
Falls alles nichts ist... nimm ne Bürste mit, die Limmat ist nicht weit weg

@mzaskar
Donnerstag geht bei mir... Ort/Zeit

smohr


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2009)

Auf deiner Seite  1800


----------



## rich.tisch (8. Juli 2009)

Wenn es NICHT regnet, würde ich vll auch mitkommen. Wo wäre das denn genau? Käme vom Geschäft aus direkt hin.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe mal das es nicht regnet


----------



## rsu (8. Juli 2009)

Southbike schrieb:


> ...die gute Rangerin hat mich freundlich aufgehalten, als ich auf dem Downhill unterwegs war und mir das alles erzählt...



Sind die in zivil unterwegs oder Uniform? Nur damit ich weiss wann ich Gas geben muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2009)

Du weisst ja, ab September ist Jagdsaisson


----------



## Southbike (8. Juli 2009)

rsu schrieb:


> Sind die in zivil unterwegs oder Uniform? Nur damit ich weiss wann ich Gas geben muss


 
keine Ahnung...
so hübsch war sie nicht, dass ich sie mir genauer angesehen habe 
hatte aber schon so einen Ausweis und so ne komische grünfarbene Bluse oder Hemd an..
habe nur angehalten, weil sie mich freundlich gefragt hat, ob ich kurz Zeit hätte. Dachte zuerst die hat sich verlaufen und frägt nach dem Weg...
werde da heute mal anrufen, ob ich was genaueres rausbekomme


----------



## Kerberos (8. Juli 2009)

Southbike schrieb:


> werde da heute mal anrufen, ob ich was genaueres rausbekomme


  Halte uns auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Southbike (8. Juli 2009)

also wie angekündigt, heute dort mal angerufen.
Versuche es mal zusammenzufassen... bin jedoch nicht besonders gut mit der schweizerischen Gesetzeslage und Verordnungen vertraut.

War ein angenehmes Telefongespräch, also es gibt seit letztem Oktober ein Gesetz bzw. Gesetzesvorlage vom Kanton Zürich, dass bestimmte Naturschutzgebiete wie u.a. der Sihlwald besonders geschützt werden soll. Dies hat dann zur Folge, dass dort ab September wie von der Rangerin angekündigt, der obere Kamm des Albis, also auch der beliebte "Wurzeltrail" vom Alibshorn Richtung Sihlbrugg für Biker gesperrt werden soll.

Aus dem netten und informativen Gespräch, kam dabei heraus, dass sich einige Wanderer u.a. durch Biker gestört fühlen.
Das Bikeverbot bezieht sich nur auf den Albiskamm, bzw. nicht auf die breite Forststraße von Lagnau auf das Albishorn..

Ich habe darauf angemerkt, dass bereits der komplette Alibskamm bereits für Biker gesperrt ist und nun auch das allerletzte Trailgebiet 
darunter fallen würde und ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, warum man unter dem Argument des "Naturschutzes" gerade die Biker vertreiben mag.

Weiter habe ich ihr erklärt, dass gerade auf diesem letzten Waldtrail sich sehr wenige Wanderer befinden und dies man wirklich den Bikern als sozusagen letzten Zufluchtsort überlassen könnte.
Jedoch sind die Bikern nicht nur davon betroffen, sondern auch auf bayrisch die "Schwammerlsucher" also die Pilzsucher 
dort gibt es ebenfalls Eingriffe....

letztendlich verstehe ich teils ihre Argumente, teils hat sie auch meine Argumente verstanden.

daher bat ich Sie nochmals dies zu überdenken und bot ihr einen Alternativvorschlag an, das Bikeverbot nur auf das Wochenende zu begrenzen, da gerade am WE dort vermehrt WAnderer unterwegs sind .
Sie wird dies alles überdenken, konnte mir aber nicht versprechen, ob dies dann überhaupt so umsetzbar ist bzw. welchen Einfluss Sie auf das ganze Kommittee hat....

Dachte, solche Wanderer-Biker Konflikte gibt es nur in Deutschland und in der Schweiz geht man miteinander liberaler/toleranter um. Leider habe ich mich getäuscht....

Komischerweise hatte ich nie Probleme mit Wanderer und werde immer selbst freundlich gegrüsst und Grüsse selbst, sogar auf Schwyzer-Düütssch


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2009)

In der Nähe von Zürich gibt es zuviele nicht Schweizer Wanderer 

Aber, ich sass selbst mal auf dem Albishorn bei einem lecker Bierchen als 2 Mountainbiker mit einigem Tempo und Radau die Schmale Treppe beim Albishorn runterrauschten. Da habe ich den ganzen Ärger verstehen können, da das eine verdammt dämliche Aktion war und nicht gerade einen guten Eindruck auf die NichtMTB'ler wirft 

S.


----------



## rsu (8. Juli 2009)

Dem Deckmantel "Naturschutz" ist halt leider nicht geholfen wenn er nur am WE ist, von daher würde ich von diesem einen Gespräch nix erwarten  Wenn dann müssten die Biker wohl eher organisiert als Masse auftreten um etwas zu bewegen, wenn es nicht eh schon zu spät ist.  

...und wenn dann heisst das "Schwammerlsucher"


----------



## Southbike (8. Juli 2009)

war ein Tippfehler.... bei dem langen Text 

na glaube schon, dass ihre Worte ehrlich waren.
Jedoch gebe ich dir in diesen Punkt 'Recht, meine Erwartungshaltung ist auch sehr gering...
das ist doch das Problem, es gibt keine organisierte Menge.
mir ging es einfach in dem Telefonat darum mal die Beweggründe zu erfahren


----------



## Southbike (8. Juli 2009)

aber nun zurück zu meiner Ausgangsfrage.

Gibt es einen Alternativtrail in der Albiskette , zu dem Wurzeltrail vom Ablishiorn Richtung Sihlbrugg, der noch nicht gesperrt ist?


----------



## smohr (8. Juli 2009)

Ok, Donnerstag Abendrunde...
1800 Bucheggplatz
1830 Grünwald

smohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (9. Juli 2009)

alternativweg hier posten und dann wird auch der bald gesperrt


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juli 2009)

komme nicht, hatte eine beinahe Kollision mit einem PKW, konnte ausweichen aber leider hat es meine Felge an der Bordsteinkante erwischt  
Sonst nichts weiter  
Aber ich fahre jetzt mit dem ÖPNV zur Arbeit.......

sorry


----------



## Brother (9. Juli 2009)

Southbike schrieb:


> Dachte, solche Wanderer-Biker Konflikte gibt es nur in Deutschland und in der Schweiz geht man miteinander liberaler/toleranter um. Leider habe ich mich getäuscht....


 Die Schweizer sind weniger direkt als unsere deutschen Nachbaren. Erst wenn der "Fehlbare" ausser Sichtweite ist wird rumgejammert und nach Gesetzen und Verboten geschreit.



Southbike schrieb:


> Komischerweise hatte ich nie Probleme mit Wanderer und werde immer selbst freundlich gegrüsst und Grüsse selbst, sogar auf Schwyzer-Düütssch


 Hab bis jetzt auch noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Im gegenteil hatte bisher durchwegs schöne Begegnungen mit Wanderer. Meistens zeigen sie sich sogar interessiert was mit einem Bike alles so machbar ist. Oder man teilt sich gemeinsam eine Grillstätte...ich denke ist halt wie überall im Leben...so wie man in den Wald schreit so kommts zurück...


----------



## Southbike (9. Juli 2009)

pisskopp schrieb:


> alternativweg hier posten und dann wird auch der bald gesperrt


 
mir reicht aus, wenn du es mir per PN postest 
Danke


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juli 2009)

wir versuchen nächste Woche mal wieder eine Tour ueber den Albis zu machen, evtl. gibt es dann ja einen den du noch nicht kennst  (Feierabend Tour um Zürich) ... wir wollten eh mal zusammen fahren gehen


----------



## Kerberos (9. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wir versuchen nächste Woche mal wieder eine Tour ueber den Albis zu machen


und ich melde mich schon mal pauschal an. Soviel Zeit wie in der Woche werde ich sobald nicht wieder haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Juli 2009)

Bei mir sieht es gut aus am Di/Mi/Do über den Albis auf der Suche nach dem holy Trail 

Treffpunkt wäre gut am Albisgütli Uhrzeit 1800

Nach dem Albis können wir auf dem Buchenegg oder Albishorn ein isotonisches Getränk nehmen bevor es auf den Heuimweg geht


----------



## Southbike (9. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wir versuchen nächste Woche mal wieder eine Tour ueber den Albis zu machen, evtl. gibt es dann ja einen den du noch nicht kennst  (Feierabend Tour um Zürich) ... wir wollten eh mal zusammen fahren gehen


 
jaja schon überzeugt, versuche mich nächste Woche bei der Feierabendrunde anzuschliessen , wenn ich darf


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juli 2009)

du must


----------



## rsu (9. Juli 2009)

Postet doch mal an welchem Tag genau Ihr startet, würde mich gerne anschliessen wenn ich bis dahin von meiner Geschäftsreise zurück bin (wird eher nix vor Do)...


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juli 2009)

das ist doch schon mal eine Ansage? noch jemand für Donnerstag?


----------



## smohr (9. Juli 2009)

Weil's bei mir "LEIDER" auch nicht klappen wollte... Donnerstag ist OK.

Wer am Dienstag Zeit hat 1800 ab Bucheggplatz...1830 Grünwald...

smohr


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juli 2009)

Zwei Touren also 

Di: 1800 Bucheggplatz, 1830 Grünwald
Do: 1800 Albisguetli

ich freu mich


----------



## rich.tisch (9. Juli 2009)

Dienstag + Donnerstag klingt beides top


----------



## Kerberos (9. Juli 2009)

Dienstag nachmittag habe ich einen Termin in Bern, so früh werde ich wohl nicht zurück sein. Aber Donnerstag ist gebucht - möge Petrus mit uns sein.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juli 2009)

warum muss das gerade jetzt regnen wie die Seuche  mach mich ohne Rad auf den Weg  

S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (14. Juli 2009)

@rich.tisch


----------



## rsu (15. Juli 2009)

Hoffe es kommt mir arbeitsmässig nichts mehr dazw, dann bin ich morgen dabei. Das Wetter ist gerade ja wieder zum heulen, aber für Morgen schaut die Prognose (noch) gut aus. Wo trifft man sich am Albisguetli genau?


----------



## smohr (15. Juli 2009)

1800 Bus/Tramhaltestelle Strassenverkehrsamt...
Wetter wird gut!!


----------



## Southbike (15. Juli 2009)

würde mich gerne morgen anschliessen, wenn ich darf....
wo befindet sich genau die Bushaltestelle?


----------



## Kerberos (15. Juli 2009)

maps.google.ch: haltestelle strassenverkehrsamt zürich

oder direkt: http://tinyurl.com/nhp5v4

Bis morgen!


----------



## rsu (15. Juli 2009)

@smohr: merci


----------



## Southbike (16. Juli 2009)

war ne lustige Runde, wäre nett, wenn es nächste Woche wieder klappen würde. Möge Petrus mit uns sein


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juli 2009)

Hier noch mal die Helden und danke das ihr nicht so schnell gefahren seit 





Einen schönen Wochenausklang noch


----------



## smohr (16. Juli 2009)

So, bin auch wieder zu hause...
Sonnige, heisse, schlammige Runde

Bin in 4Wochen wieder dabei

smohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. Juli 2009)

Viel Spass noch im Urlaub


----------



## rsu (17. Juli 2009)

Schön wars und gerade rechtzeitig vor der nächsten Schlechtwetterphase


----------



## Southbike (20. Juli 2009)

geändert auf Mittwoch, würde gerne am Mittwoch nun das Albishorn in Angriff nehmen.
Werde es jedoch nicht vor 18.00 Uhr schaffen,
Wetter soll ja auch passen 
Fahrzeit ca. 2 Stunden, sind ein paar kleine Alternativen dabei


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juli 2009)

Southbike schrieb:


> geändert auf Mittwoch, würde gerne am Mittwoch nun das Albishorn in Angriff nehmen.
> Werde es jedoch nicht vor 18.00 Uhr schaffen,
> Wetter soll ja auch passen
> Fahrzeit ca. 2 Stunden, sind ein paar kleine Alternativen dabei


Nächste Woche wieder  wo arbeitest du denn? Oder kommst du dann von zuhause? Man könnte ja dann noch einen alternativen Treffpunkt wählen


----------



## rsu (23. Juli 2009)

Wäre auch mal wieder dabei wenn mich die Arbeit lässt und das Wetter sich irgendwann auch mal wieder von seiner schönen Seite zeigt


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juli 2009)

hmm das Wetter weiss noch nicht so genau wo es hin will  Aber wir könnten ja mal den Mittwoch oder Donnerstag ins Auge fassen. Treffpunkt 18:00 Saalsporthalle 18:30 Wildpark Langnberg (Langnau). annmit einer netten Tour aufs Albishorn und wieder zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Southbike (24. Juli 2009)

wo ist die Saalsporthalle? in Zürich?


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juli 2009)

Ja die Saalsporthalle ist in Zürich. Da ich dort arbeite, würde ich mich mit eventuellen Mitfahrern treffen und dann auf dem kurzen weg zum Tierpark komme und dich dort treffen.


----------



## Southbike (26. Juli 2009)

Mittwoch geht bei mir leider nicht, 
Dienstag wäre gut.


----------



## Sportec (27. Juli 2009)

Diese Woche Wäre ich auch dabei. Morgen, Dienstag?

Gruss sportec


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2009)

Morgen soll es eher regnen  aber für ein kleines Toürchen sollte es schon reichen


----------



## Southbike (27. Juli 2009)

morgen Regen? 
schauen wir einfach mal, wie letztendlich das Wetter wird 

werde heute abend ebenfalls die Runde drehen, falls jemand Lust hat kann sich gerne anschliessen.
Start Parkplatz Wildpark Langnau..
Zeit: 18.30 Uhr
falls jemand sich anschliessen will gerne,  Mobile-Nr per PN.
die 18.30 Uhr sollen nur mal ne Groborientierung sein


----------



## Southbike (28. Juli 2009)

wäre es möglich, dass wir  uns heute, Dienstag,  bereits um 18 Uhr am Parkplatz Wildpark Langnau treffen könnten?
Gruss


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2009)

Bei mir wird es eher nichts, habe noch spät ein Meeting und mein Rad muss dringend in die Wartung. Da Kette, Ritzel, Kurbel und Steuersatz dringend überholt oder getauscht werden müssen. Aber die Woche wird ja noch schön


----------



## Southbike (28. Juli 2009)

kein Problem, starte um 18 Uhr vom Parkplatz Langnau.
falls jemand noch mitfahren will, vielleicht noch ne kurze Info bzw. PN mit Mobile-Nr.
gruss


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2009)

ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportec (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich es heute bis um 18 Uhr nach Langnau schaffe wegen der Arbeit. Falls ich um 18.05 nicht beim Parkplatz bin gehst du einfach am besten ohne mich

Gruss sportec


----------



## rsu (28. Juli 2009)

Schaffe ich es leider zeitlich nicht so früh, Euch viel Spass


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2009)

wollte mal wieder 

Donnerstag eher entspannte Tour so grob von ZH über Gattikon - Hirzel - Schönenberg - Sihl - Sihlsprung - Horgenbeerg - Gattikon - Zürich. 

Es gibt einfache Trails (Sihl/Sihlsprung) und einwenig anspruchsvollere (Horgenberg - Gattikon) Das Wetter soll schön werden. Evtl. lässt sich auch noch ein Stop einlegen ...

Würde 17:30 od. 18:00 ZH Saalsporthalle sagen und 30 min später in Gattikon an der Schule...

Kurzfristige Routenänderung und/oder Abkürzung sollte möglich sein. Im Restaurant Sihlmatt gibt es leckere Forelle


----------



## smohr (3. August 2009)

Da ich wieder zurück bin, mach ich doch gleich mal mit am Donnerstag...


----------



## stollenstecher (3. August 2009)

Boah, das klingt doch mal nach nem Plan ...

Dann werd ich mal sehen, dass ich am Donnerstag rechtzeitig weg komme... 17:45 Saalsporthalle klingt realistisch.

Is morgen einer von Euch für ne Runde zu haben. So Altberg oder Züriberg? Start etwa 18:30?

... stollenstecher


----------



## smohr (3. August 2009)

1830 Bucheggplatz?
Morgen muss ich noch schnell Laminatboden verlegen....
Wenn es reicht, geb ich morgen Nachmittag bescheid... 

smohr


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2009)

also Do dann 17:45 Saalsporthalle und 18:30 gattikon an der schule (Hallenbad Schweikrüti)


----------



## Kerberos (3. August 2009)

Morgen/Dienstag wäre ich dabei (Do geht nicht). Würde gern mal wieder über den Altberg fahren. 18:30 Bucheggplatz sollte ich schaffen, früher nicht.


----------



## stollenstecher (3. August 2009)

Ok, dann 18:30 Bucheggplatz. Früher krieg ich auch kaum hin.

... stollenstecher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Southbike (4. August 2009)

Donnerstag geht beruflich leider nicht
Euch viel Spass.
Gruss


----------



## smohr (4. August 2009)

Ok, heute 1830 Bucheggplatz... Laminatboden wird halt morgen fertig


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2009)

schaffe ich heute nicht mehr


----------



## Green Epic (4. August 2009)

Hi 

Donnerstag sollte bei mir auch klappen, werde mich ab Gattikon anschließen

Gruss olaf


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2009)

das freut mich  dann kannst du ja den Trail von Horgenberg nach Gattikon guiden wenn ich zu muede bin und die WAB Alternative waehle


----------



## Green Epic (4. August 2009)

Werde ich gerne übernehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## awaguy (4. August 2009)

hallo
macht ihr um zürich eher gewöhnliche touren bergauffahren dann wieder runter. sucht ihr von oben ev. spezielle bewurzelte strecken, das man so leicht (easy) downhill mässig fahren kann?
oder macht ihr touren mit Rennvelos?
heute bin  ich bsp. von bucheggplatz (aber 16.00) abgefahren, nach greifensee, dann über denn zolikerberg und zumikon durch den wald bis zum zürichsee. dann zurück nach zürich.
mfg


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2009)

es sind Touren mit dem bike, heisst es hat Trails, WAB's und alles dazwischen. Downhill eher nicht  einfach mal mitfahren und sich selbst ein Bild machen


----------



## smohr (6. August 2009)

So, bin auch wieder zu hause...
Wie immer hats Spass gemacht und die "Sägemehl-Kurven" mit Schorly haben gut getan

smohr


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2009)

DieHelden des Tages 




irgendwo auf dem Zimmerberg  (v.l.n.r: Stollenstecher, Green Epic; Mzaskar, smohr)

und da geht es nächstens hin 



gleiche Stelle 

ein schöner Spass


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2009)

.


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2009)

Etwas geplant diese Woche??

Mittwoch oder Donnerstag habe ich Zeit 
Nachdem ich letztens mit RedBlack in der Gegend um Baden unterwegs war, wäre doch der ALtberg nicht schlecht, oder geht das nicht gut von Zürich??


----------



## Kerberos (17. August 2009)

Hallo, an den beiden Tagen habe ich (wie immer) keine Zeit. 

Übrigens machen die von Transalpes seit neuestem auch mittwöchliche Rundfahrten ab Strassenverkehrsamt: http://www.transalpes.com/community/news/detail/article/138/biketreff-zuerich.html

Grüsse
Marcus


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2009)

Donnerstag wäreder mögliche Feierabendtourentag


----------



## Southbike (17. August 2009)

bei mir geht es nur morgen, Dienstag
versuche auch früehr aus der Arbeit rauszukommen, damit ich etwas länger fahren kann


----------



## rich.tisch (17. August 2009)

Donnerstag wär ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2009)

Nach was steht dir der Sinn?? Zum Türlersee und dann ins Wasser hüpfen


----------



## rich.tisch (18. August 2009)

Dort war ich noch nie ^^


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2009)

Wenn du Lust hast kann ich ihn dir zeigen 
liegt aber wieder auf "meiner" Seite in der Nähe vom Albis


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2009)

so, Sommerzeit ist vorbei  nächste Woche wieder Biken  ??


----------



## mzaskar (31. August 2009)

Hat wer Lust auf eine Runde am morgigen (Dienstag) Abend? Soll nochmal ein schöner Tag werden.

Stefan


----------



## Kerberos (31. August 2009)

Ich mache eine Traumbike-Probefahrt  - dabei bleiben wir beide lieber unter uns...


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2009)

ich schaue auch nicht hin


----------



## rsu (1. September 2009)

Werd mich heute Abend sicher am Uetliberg rumtreiben. Da ich heute schweres Gerät dabei habe werde eher nicht bis zum Albis radeln.


----------



## tfrey (3. September 2009)

eltoro schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich suche MTBikerInnen (das Innen ist in diesem Forum wahrscheinlich eh pro forma) für Feierabendtouren rund um Zürich. Ich kurve ab und zu abends die klassische Gubrist-Altberg-Lägern-Runde ab, würde aber gern auch mal was anderes machen. Habe (noch!) mittlere Kondition und bin eher ein typischer CC-Fahrer, dh. Wurzelwege, Schotterabfahrten und Singletrails (soweit man sie findet!) sind mir lieber als breite Forstautobahnen. Stürze mich aber ungern mit dem Bike irgendwelche Klettersteige hinab. Würde mich freuen, ein paar Gleichgesinnte kennenzulernen!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Thomas,

Bin ebenfalls aus der Region Lägern und Altberg, bin ebenfalls auf der suche nach bike kollegen...

Bin zwar erst 17 Jahre alt, würde mich aber freuen wenn ich jemanden hätte, der auch mal eine Tour mitmachen würde...

Gruss Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2009)

na dann  anmelden führen  Spass haben


----------



## caroka (6. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> na dann  anmelden führen  Spass haben



Wie wäre es mit Dienstag? Hast Du Dienstag Zeit?


----------



## mzaskar (6. September 2009)

Dienstag klingt gut  Wie wäre es mit Mittwoch ???

Nur wo treffen?


----------



## caroka (7. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dienstag klingt gut  Wie wäre es mit Mittwoch ???
> 
> Nur wo treffen?



Dienstag wollte ich fahren, habe um 12:00 Feierabend. Kann aber auch Dienstag Abend. Nenne einen Treffpunkt und ich werde ihn finden.  Mittwoch werde ich eine Pause einlegen wollen, da ich morgen auch schon zur Arbeit fahren will.


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2009)

Hoi zäme

wer hat Lust Mittwoch 17:30 Albisgütli und dann eine Trailige Runde entweder Ütliberg - Bucheneggtrail - Albis - Türlersee - Schnabellücke - Langnau Gattikon Bahnhof.

Als Alternative wäre natürlich auch eine Runde auf der anderen Seite (Altberg oder so) Aber die müsste jemand anderes guiden  
Caro möchte gerne möglichst viele Trails fahren


----------



## Southbike (8. September 2009)

nächste Woche bin ich dann auch wieder dabei.
euch viel Spass morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOX (8. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi zäme
> 
> wer hat Lust Mittwoch 17:30 Albisgütli und dann eine Trailige Runde entweder Ütliberg - Bucheneggtrail - Albis - Türlersee - Schnabellücke - Langnau Gattikon Bahnhof.



klingt sehr interessant. Wenn Du das nächste Woche nochmal anbietest, melde ich mich an. Diese Woche ist zu viel Arbeit.

SOX


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2009)

ok, bestimmt nochmal im Angebot


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2009)

Geht die Woche etwas ?


----------



## SOX (14. September 2009)

Donnerstag vielleicht?


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2009)

Donnerstag soll es regnen  Aber wenn es trotzdem ok ist, wäre ich dabei  

Dann ist auch das Knabenschiessen vorbei


----------



## SOX (15. September 2009)

Schauen wir mal, was der Wettergott uns für Donnerstag bringt.

Grüsse

SOX

@mzaskar: sind wir eigentlich schon mal zusammen gefahren?


----------



## mzaskar (15. September 2009)

hmmm vielleicht beim Käsefondue?


----------



## mzaskar (15. September 2009)

Hier gibt es ein paar Informationen zur neuen Situation im Sihlwald


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2009)

Hoi zäme

Bei mir klappt es Morgen nicht. Bin beim Sponsor recht eingespannt. Nächste Woche bin ich dann noch etwas in der Sonne und dann naht ja schon fast der Winterpokal 

Ich hoffe mal auf sonnige Ausflüge im Oktober, gerne auch mal am Wochenende


----------



## smohr (16. September 2009)

Wenn jemand Lust am Freitag hat...
1600 Hesenloostr auf Uetliberg-Uitikon-Mutschellen-Heitersberg. Ist mein Heimweg von der Arbeit.
Falls wer mitfahren will,oder nur Teilstück.

smohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eltoro (21. September 2009)

Hat jemand Lust morgen eine Abendrunde zu drehen entweder vom Bucheggplatz weg auf den Altberg oder was am Üetliberg? Vom Timing würd ich sagen 17.30 spätestens, die Sonne haut ja jetzt schon ziemlich früh ab...


----------



## Kerberos (21. September 2009)

Willkommen zurück, Thread-Ersteller! Morgen/Dienstag Abend würde ich gern mitfahren, aber ich kann erst gegen 18:00 aufs Bike. Wird eh Zeit, die Scheinwerfer wieder warm zu fahren.  Wenn das zeitlich noch drin liegt, dann von mir aus gern Bucheggplatz->Altberg.


----------



## eltoro (21. September 2009)

Ausgezeichnet Herr Kerberos. 18 Uhr ist auch ok, für den Altberg reicht's noch allemal und ans Fahren im finsteren Wald sollte man sich schön langsam schon gewöhnen. Also 18.00 Bucheggplatz.


----------



## Kerberos (21. September 2009)

eltoro schrieb:


> Also 18.00 Bucheggplatz.


TipTop   -- noch jemand dabei?


----------



## smohr (21. September 2009)

Morgen leider nicht... Aber Mittwoch und Donnerstag. 1730/1800 ab Buchegplatz-Altberg(-Lägern).
Mit Licht natürlich...

smohr


----------



## rsu (22. September 2009)

Kann diese Woche leider schon wieder nicht, die Arbeit...  Ich hoffe mal auf nächste Woche, Licht ist vorhanden. Euch viel Spass, Wetter ist ja traumhaft


----------



## eltoro (25. September 2009)

Sorry, diese Woche gings nicht mehr bei mir. Wie schaut's nächste Woche aus? Mo oder Mi? Hab auch neue Batterien für mein Glühwürmchenlicht... damit kann ich auch fahren, ohne dass der Kerberos mir den Weg leuchtet.


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2009)

immo wäre Mittwoch nicht schlecht  Muss am Montag erstmal auf der Arbeit schauen wie sich die Woche so gestaltet


----------



## smohr (26. September 2009)

Mittwoch wäre ich auch dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eltoro (28. September 2009)

Hmm, kann Mittwoch doch nicht. Veto von der Freundin gekriegt  Fährt Donnerstag noch jemand? Ansonsten viel Spass, das Wetter bleibt ja top.


----------



## mzaskar (28. September 2009)

Donnerstag geht bei mir leider nicht. 

Aber Mittwoch auf der anderen Zürichseite  Ich will doch endlich mal die dortigen Trails kennen lernen


----------



## smohr (28. September 2009)

Mittwoch beim Bucheggplatz.
Zeit... so früh wie möglich


----------



## mzaskar (28. September 2009)

17:00 oder 17:30 ich kann auch noch früher, ausnahmsweise mal


----------



## smohr (29. September 2009)

17.00 geht i.o.


----------



## smohr (29. September 2009)

Mist... morgen Mittwoch ist leider was dazwischen gerutscht...
Donnerstag 1700-1730 Bucheggplatz geht def.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportec (29. September 2009)

smohr schrieb:


> Mittwoch beim Bucheggplatz.
> Zeit... so früh wie möglich



17.30 Rest. Grünwald?
Fahrt ihr da auch durch?

Ich werde morgen dann spantan entscheiden. 

Gruss sportec


----------



## smohr (29. September 2009)

ja auch grünwald...


----------



## Sportec (29. September 2009)

smohr schrieb:


> Mist... morgen Mittwoch ist leider was dazwischen gerutscht...
> Donnerstag 1700-1730 Bucheggplatz geht def.



Ok habs jetzt erst gelesen wegen Mitwoch. Donnerstag geht leider nicht. Bin noch bis 16.30 in Aarau.

Gruss sportec


----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2009)

Do passt nicht 

wie sieht es am WE aus?


----------



## tobitobi.ch (30. September 2009)

Für den Feierabend am *Mittwoch*:
Immer um *19:00 Uhr* an der VBZ Endhaltestelle *Triemli*.

Das ganze Jahr, so gut wie immer. Ab September mit Licht. Im Zweifelsfall gibt http://groups.google.ch/group/socialride Auskunft.


----------



## eltoro (30. September 2009)

Bin morgen Donnerstag dabei. 17.00 Bucheggplatz ist ok für mich.


----------



## smohr (30. September 2009)

OK DO 17.00 Bucheggplatz... 17.30 Grünwald.


----------



## rsu (2. Oktober 2009)

Liege seit 2 Tagen flach und am WE ist wohl auch eher nix mit Biken  Danke für den Hinweis am Triemli, liegt für mich recht praktisch.


----------



## Southbike (2. Oktober 2009)

möchte morgen vom Uetliberg mal den Antennentrail ausprobieren, wer Lust hat kann sich ja gerne melden.


----------



## rich.tisch (1. März 2010)

Ui, der Thread war mal gaaaaaaaaaaaanz schön weit nach unten gerutscht... also höchste Zeit hier mal wieder ne Tour zu machen, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. März 2010)

Bin dabei


----------



## rich.tisch (2. März 2010)

Macht maln Vorschlag, wie wärs denn Donnerstag? Ort?


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2010)

Also, ich war jetzt 2 Monate Faul  BIn nicht fit  gemütlich auf den Uetliberg, gerne den Langen Weg am Triemli vorbei, dann den Kamm entlang. Entwede bis Leimbach oder weiter in Richtung Felsenegg (Snack) und dann irgendwo runter nach Adliswil ...

DIe Zeit, muss ich sehen wie meine Meetings liegen ... so 1700 am Albisgütli ... müsste allerdings Morgen noch mal prüfen


----------



## SOX (3. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich war die letzten Monate auch ziemlich faul und ein bisschen Bewegung würde mir nicht schaden.

Morgen abend soll es zwar regnen, aber mal abwarten. Wenn Ihr den definitiven Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit abgemacht hab, könnte ich vielleicht spontan dazustossen. Ich werde das forum morgen noch verfolgen.

Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2010)

So gecheckt 

Meetings bis 1800  Bis ich dann fertig bin ist es schon fast 1900 

Wie sieht es nächste Woche aus?? Da bin ich immo noch frei an den ganzen Abenden. Mittwoch 17:00 Treffpunkt wo??? können auch gerne wo anders fahren


----------



## rich.tisch (3. März 2010)

Nächste Woche sieht bei mir leider recht schlecht aus. Wenn nicht warten wir bis Ende Mrz Sommerzeit ist, dann ists abends auch mal wieder länger hell


----------



## smohr (3. März 2010)

Morgen Abend geht mir net....


----------



## SOX (3. März 2010)

... ich werd dann morgen auch noch ein paar Überstunden machen...

Grüsse

Gerd

PS: Falls die Sihltour schon fahrbar ist, hätte jemand Lust am Sonntag?


----------



## mzaskar (4. März 2010)

Hängt vom Bergwetter ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (4. März 2010)

Falls es unter 0 Grad hat plane ich am Sa und/oder So eine kleine 2-3 Stunden Endurorunde am Uetliberg zu fahren. Start so gegen 6:30/7:00 am Morgen, da hat man auf den meisten Wegen noch Ruhe vor den Wanderern und es sollte noch halbwegs gefroren sein. Falls auch jemand Lust haben sollte sich so früh zu quälen einfach melden  Lampe braucht man um diese Zeit keine mehr.


----------



## rsu (6. März 2010)

Heute kurz vor dem grossen Schneefall


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2010)

Hat schon jemand die Sihltour gemacht?? ist die Fahrbar?? wo steigt man den ein ??

Einsiedeln ----- Zürich geht das??


----------



## tofino73 (17. März 2010)

Hoi zäme

Falls Ihr Interesse habt, ab Mittwoch 31.3. fahren wir jeweils ab 18.30 Uhr ab Berikon/AG Feierabendtouren, ist ja auch noch Grossraum Zürich ;-) Ich werde vermutlich jeweils direkt von meinem Arbeitsplatz in der Stadt Zürich aus anfahren.

Happy trails


----------



## Kerberos (13. April 2010)

Am nächsten Montag, Sechseläuten, haben viele Zürcher halb frei (ich ab 12:00). Jemand Lust auf eine gemeinsame Tour?


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2010)

sowie es aussieht bin ich in Germanien .... falls nicht bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (14. April 2010)

bin ebenfalls bei den teutonen (berlin).


----------



## pisskopp (14. April 2010)

Der Volksname Deutsche hat etymologisch keinen Bezug zum Begriff âTeutonenâ. Deutsch geht - wie das italienische tedesco - auf das Althochdeutsche theodisk, diutisc aus der germanischen Wurzel theoda fÃ¼r Volk oder Stamm zurÃ¼ck. Es bedeutete ursprÃ¼nglich so viel wie zum Volk gehÃ¶rig oder die Sprache des Volkes sprechend und wurde seit spÃ¤tkarolingischer Zeit zur Bezeichnung der nicht-romanischsprechenden BevÃ¶lkerung des Frankenreichs aber auch der Angelsachsen benutzt. Trotzdem wird der Begriff Teutonen bis heute mit Deutschen in Verbindung gebracht.


----------



## redblack (14. April 2010)

hätte auch "störche" schreiben könnnen, aber das würde mir sicher rassistisch ausgelegt.


----------



## Kerberos (15. April 2010)

Vielleicht auch den Loppertrail (s.Chregu) ab Luzern oder Hergiswil? Geht gut als HalbtagsTour.


----------



## mk-canyon (18. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin neu hier im Forum. Sollte eigentlich auch in Berlin sein... aber die Asche hat mir da ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht :-(. Könnte mich morgen auch so gegen 12 Uhr aufmachen. 

 Loppertrail sieht doch gut aus. Muss nur schauen wie lange ich brauche um anzureisen.

Grüsse
Mattes


----------



## Kerberos (18. April 2010)

Hallo Mattes et al, mit dem Loppertrail-Vorschlag wollte ich andere hinter dem Ofen vor locken, hat nicht geklappt. So bleibe ich doch eher im Zürich-Gebiet, war schon zu lange nicht mehr hier unterwegs. Ach ja, der Winter...   - zB endlich mal wieder Altberg mit Lägern (Hochwacht montags zu). Mehr per PN.


----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2010)

wir sollten den Loppertrail mal an einem Sonntag/Samstag machen, wenn du keine Kinderaufsicht hast


----------



## Kerberos (18. April 2010)

ist gebongt. 

Unterdessen kleine Feierabendrunde auf den super Trails, die direkt hinter meiner Haustür enden    - Ich hatte ja keine Ahnung...



(das Bild wird den Anlieger-gespickten Flow-Trails nicht gerecht.)


----------



## hubabuba__ (21. April 2010)

Ich habe heute morgen auf dem Arbeitsweg den Antennentrail abgefahren.
Stellenweise noch sehr rutschig, aber nicht mehr sehr schlammig.
Man muss unten nicht mehr den Dreck zwischen Rahmen und Reifen rauskratzen um weiterfahren zu können.  Zum Triemli runter flogen dann aber doch noch ganz schön die Dreckbrocken durch die Gegend.
Bis auf einmal klassisch HinterradAufWurzelWegrutschUndMitDemPoppesBremsen war es gut zu fahren.


----------



## Southbike (21. April 2010)

bin den Antennentrail am Montag gefahren, da war der staubtrocken.
aber es hat auch in der Zwischenzeit ein paar mal geregnet.

was soll eigentlich das Schild zu Beginn, mit dem Baumassnahmen.
habe weit und breit kein Umleitungsschild gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2010)

Ich wollte mich Morgen nach der Arbeit mal hochquälen und dann mal den Antennentrail runterzuckeln


----------



## Southbike (21. April 2010)

vielleicht zuckle ich mit


----------



## mk-canyon (21. April 2010)

Wann wäre das zeitlich? Vor 18 Uhr? Vielleicht schaff ich es auch.

Gruss
mk


----------



## mk-canyon (21. April 2010)

Ich werde heute eine Feierabendrunde im Tösstal drehen. Hoch zur Kyburg. War ich schon lange nich mehr.


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2010)

17:30 am Strassenverkehrsamt (Haltestelle)^
Dann Leimbach den Berg hoch - Uetliberg - Antennentrail 

danach fahre ich an der Sihl entlang nach Gattikon, evtl kann man nach dem Antennentrail noch ein Getränk nehmen


----------



## hubabuba__ (21. April 2010)

Southbike schrieb:


> bin den Antennentrail am Montag gefahren, da war der staubtrocken.
> aber es hat auch in der Zwischenzeit ein paar mal geregnet.
> 
> was soll eigentlich das Schild zu Beginn, mit dem Baumassnahmen.
> habe weit und breit kein Umleitungsschild gesehen



Das S mit der Haarnadelkurve inkl. hohen Stufe vor dem Pseudo-Northshore (nach dem ersten Teilstück, am Hauptweg entlang) wurde "entschärft" 
Da geht es jetzt grade durch und ist mit Schotter aufgefüllt. Anlieger weg, Haarnadelkurve weg, Stufe weg.


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 17:30 am Strassenverkehrsamt (Haltestelle)^
> Dann Leimbach den Berg hoch - Uetliberg - Antennentrail
> 
> danach fahre ich an der Sihl entlang nach Gattikon, evtl kann man nach dem Antennentrail noch ein Getränk nehmen


 
Kleine Änderung im Plan  
Ich treffe mich um 18:00 mit Southbike an der Bank, auf dem Grad, an der Steilflanke oberhalb Leimbach. ich denke wir sollten dann gegen 18:15 - 18:30 an der Antenne sein ...

S.


----------



## Kerberos (22. April 2010)

Southbike schrieb:


> was soll eigentlich das Schild zu Beginn, mit dem Baumassnahmen. habe weit und breit kein Umleitungsschild gesehen



Im Tagesanzeiger vom 22.4. und online steht:
_Die Kantonsarchäologen wollen, dass die Biker auf dem Uetliberg einen neuen Weg einschlagen. Das kantonale Amt für Archäologie und Denkmalpflege verfügte, dass ein Abschnitt im obersten Teil des Biketrails geschlossen werden muss. Denn der offizielle Weg führt durch eine keltische Befestigungsanlage, ein Kulturgut, das der Bund vor langer Zeit geschützt hatte. [...] 
Die Abnutzung ist offenbar so stark, dass die keltische Fundstelle nach Einschätzung der Archäologen schleichend zerstört wird._​

Das doppelt Dämliche ist, dass einige Fussgänger das zum Anlass nehmen, die ganze Diskussion wieder von vorn zu starten.


----------



## Southbike (22. April 2010)

tja, der nächste Versuch die ungeliebten Biker loszuwerden, dafür verwendet man gerne die Argumention des Naturschutzes, Denkmalschutzes

komisch ist nur, bsp am Albishorn die Wege,welche angeblich von Bikern so zerstört wurden, später schon planiert wurden, damit auch die Fussgänger schön mit ihren Stöckelschuhen spazieren gehen können. Aber bestimmt "naturgerecht" planiert 
Von Tremlibahn/Seilbahn usw ganz zu schweigen...

einfach nur noch lächerlich...

es gäbe keine Konflikte zwischen Biker und Wanderer, wenn man einfach alle Seilbahnen abschaffen würde, dann wäre ein Bruchteil der Wanderer in den Bergen noch aufzufinden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2010)

Wahrscheinlich wusste bis heute niemand von den Kelten 



Kerberos schrieb:


> Im Tagesanzeiger vom 22.4. und online steht:
> _Die Kantonsarchäologen wollen, dass die Biker auf dem Uetliberg einen neuen Weg einschlagen. Das kantonale Amt für Archäologie und Denkmalpflege verfügte, dass ein Abschnitt im obersten Teil des Biketrails geschlossen werden muss. Denn der offizielle Weg führt durch eine keltische Befestigungsanlage, ein Kulturgut, das der Bund vor langer Zeit geschützt hatte. [...]
> Die Abnutzung ist offenbar so stark, dass die keltische Fundstelle nach Einschätzung der Archäologen schleichend zerstört wird._​
> 
> Das doppelt Dämliche ist, dass einige Fussgänger das zum Anlass nehmen, die ganze Diskussion wieder von vorn zu starten.


----------



## rich.tisch (29. Juni 2010)

wärs nicht mal wieder an der Zeit für ne kleine Feierabend-Tour?...


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2010)

Ich könnt mein Bike mal ins Auto legen und mich dann irgendwo treffen. Arbeite jetzt in Oerlikon und habe dort leider keine Möglichkeit zum duschen.$Diese Woche ist eher noch schlecht, aber in der nächsten Woche hätte ich Lust


----------



## smohr (6. Juli 2010)

So..... wann habts ihr den Zeit???  diese Woche.


----------



## hubabuba__ (6. Juli 2010)

Do- und Fr-Abend.


----------



## rich.tisch (6. Juli 2010)

Do.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (7. Juli 2010)

ok Do... geht mir auch besser.
17.00 Bucheggplatz...17.30 Grünwald... oder was anderes...


----------



## hubabuba__ (7. Juli 2010)

17:00 Bucheggplatz vor dem Lebensmittelladen, vor der Abzweigung zum Friedhof?


----------



## smohr (7. Juli 2010)

Jup..dass is der Denner...17.00..ich bin da...


----------



## rich.tisch (7. Juli 2010)

Ich komm zum Grünwald


----------



## smohr (12. Juli 2010)

So...Nochmal für morgen Dienstag... 17.00 Bucheggplatz/Denner....17.30 Grünwald...

smohr


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juli 2010)

ich nicht, habe eine vebeulte (Prellung) Schulter


----------



## eltoro (12. Juli 2010)

Kann morgen leider nicht. Wie schaut's am Donnerstag aus? Jemand Bock die Altberg-tour zu machen, mit Lägern, je nach Motivation?


----------



## smohr (12. Juli 2010)

Muss leider auf Donnerstag verschieben...(Sekretärin hat gesagt Terminkonflikt )


----------



## Kerberos (20. Juli 2010)

Ausnahmswoche. Würde mich über eine Abendtour Mittwoch oder Donnerstag freuen. Jemand? 
- Marcus


----------



## eltoro (20. Juli 2010)

Ich kann leider nicht, muss für die nächsten 2 Ausnahmswochen (sprich: Urlaub) Rucksack stopfen. Viel Spass Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2010)

Soderle, mich gibt es noch, eigentlich unverändert .... Naja, Bart ist ab und ich bin etwas runder geworden  ( naja, hat gut geschmeckt und gezwungen wurde ich ja auch nicht  )
Um dem entgegenzuwirken hilft eigentlich nur biken . Heisst, ich habe mal wieder Lust auf eine Abendrunde . Einzig ich arbeite jetzt in Oerlikon (Hagenholzstrasse) und komme auch nicht mehr mit dem Bike zu Arbeit (kann ich aber evtl. einrichten). Ich könnte das Bike auch ins Auto laden, mich abends auf der Arbeit umkleiden, Bike zusammenschrauben und ab und bis Messeparkhaus eine Runde drehen .... Ich dachte so an nächste Woche ( Di, Mi, Do) und ab ca. 18:00 Uhr


----------



## ir12daveor (24. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Soderle, mich gibt es noch, eigentlich unverändert .... Naja, Bart ist ab und ich bin etwas runder geworden  ( naja, hat gut geschmeckt und gezwungen wurde ich ja auch nicht  )
> Um dem entgegenzuwirken hilft eigentlich nur biken . Heisst, ich habe mal wieder Lust auf eine Abendrunde . Einzig ich arbeite jetzt in Oerlikon (Hagenholzstrasse) und komme auch nicht mehr mit dem Bike zu Arbeit (kann ich aber evtl. einrichten). Ich könnte das Bike auch ins Auto laden, mich abends auf der Arbeit umkleiden, Bike zusammenschrauben und ab und bis Messeparkhaus eine Runde drehen .... Ich dachte so an nächste Woche ( Di, Mi, Do) und ab ca. 18:00 Uhr


Jede Mitwoch findet ein Bike Treff um 19:00 Uhr beim Triemli Tram Haltestelle statt. Mehr info auf www.pizzacup.ch

Ich fahre am meisten am Dienstag abend. Das start ort ist immer irgendwo erreichbar von Zuri mit dem Zug und Startzeit ist immer Zwischen 18:00 und 19:00 Uhr. Bis Jetzt wir haben, Uetliberg, Zuriberg, Zugerberg, Obersee, Etzel, und viel mehr gemacht. Heute fahren wir von Triemli richtung Sihlbrugg/Baar. Treffpunkt Triemli Tram Haltestelle 19:00. 

Das nachteile... Wir sind am meisten nicht Deutsch Muttersprachende Leute. Aber, versuchen wir gern auf Deutsch zu sprechen.


----------



## Kerberos (24. August 2010)

Genau heute ist auch die Vollmondfahrt vom pizzacup, 20:00 Lindenhof


Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## mk-canyon (24. August 2010)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Genau heute ist auch die Vollmondfahrt vom pizzacup, 20:00 Lindenhof
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


 

Fährst du da heute Abend mit? Wie sieht es morgen aus?

Gruss
Mattes


----------



## Mitchelizzer (14. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute

Hatt jemand Lust auf Afterworkbiken, im Moment ist auch Night-Ride optimal..  So lange das Wetter noch i. O. ist.

Mittwochs wäre super, aber ich bin da flexibel ...

cruzz

Mitch


----------



## smohr (15. Oktober 2010)

Jo, wär wieder mal zeit für die nightrides^^
nur meine stirnhöhlen machen wieder zu


----------



## Mitchelizzer (18. Oktober 2010)

Hey, dann schau dass es du die wieder frei bekommst 

bevor das Wetter uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.

cruuzz

Mitch


----------



## Mitchelizzer (18. Oktober 2010)

übrigens ich schaff in Wettingen.
gibts hier auch coole Trails mit bissl Downhill ??


----------



## redblack (18. Oktober 2010)

um wettingen hat's jede menge trails (lägern,altberg,rüsler,baldegg) und auch einige downhills, allerdings eher kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitchelizzer (18. Oktober 2010)

hat denn irgendjemand Lust auf night-ride ??

merci für die links


----------



## Mitchelizzer (18. Oktober 2010)

hey redblack

kann man bei deinen touren auch einsteigen?  falls meine pumpe das mitmacht ;-)  ich find deine seite echt interessant ..


----------



## redblack (18. Oktober 2010)

logo, jederzeit. bin ein genussbiker, also kein stress. kannst dich jederzeit über pn oder meinen blog melden.


----------



## tobitobi.ch (1. November 2010)

Symposium: Mountainbiken in der Stadt Zürich

Grün Stadt Zürich lädt zum Symposium zum Thema Mountainbiken in der Stadt Zürich.

Ziel ist es die Bike-Interessen der Zürcher Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker herauszukristallisieren und den Standpunkt der Stadt zu kommunizieren.

*Man trifft sich am 23. 11. 2010 um 19 Uhr im Haus der Industriellen Betriebe (Beatenplatz) im 4. Stock, Zimmer 401.*


----------



## Kerberos (17. November 2010)

tobitobi schrieb:
			
		

> Grün Stadt Zürich lädt zum Symposium zum Thema Mountainbiken in der Stadt Zürich.




ich bin dabei! Wer noch?


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2010)

Ich hab's mal vorgemerkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (19. April 2011)

Gestern Abend wollte ich an der monatlichen Pizzacup-Mondfahrt teilnehmen. Es war nun das dritte Mal, dass ausser mir niemand da war - für mich war das der letzte Anlauf. Das nur als Warnung an alle, die es auch noch hätten versuchen wollen. 
Ich war dann noch allein auf dem Züriberg-Pumptrack plus Trail-Abfahrt. 



Telefonfoto im Dunklen 


_PS: Für den 16.Mai (1 Tag vor Vollmond) könnte man ja mal in diesem Kreis was organisieren. Wenn das Wetter stimmt, fahre ich dann jedenfalls - habe am 17. keine Zeit._


----------



## stollenstecher (19. April 2011)

Na das is aber schade, dass die Mondfahrt so eingeschlafen ist.

Ich muss gestehen, ich war auch schon lange nicht mehr dabei. Bis jetzt war aber immer jemand da wenn ich auch da war.

Schreib doch mal ne Mail an die Kollegen vom Pizzacup, vielleicht haben die's noch gar nicht gemerkt.

Die Idee mit der Vorvollmondfahrt am 16. Mai finde ich gut. Ich trag mir das gleich mal im Kalender ein. Wir können ja auch schon vor 20 Uhr los und dafür ne etwas grössere Runde fahren 

Viele Grüsse
Kilian


----------



## eltoro (19. April 2011)

Super Sache, bin auch dabei am 16. Also 20.00 Uhr Lindenhof. 
Grüsse, Tom


----------



## Mitchelizzer (19. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Ich trage es mir auch mal ein, bin zum ersten mal dann dabei 

Wie gross ist denn eine Runde bei euch? Fahre bis jetzt immer nur den Ütli hoch und runter. 

Grüsse

Mitch


----------



## Cambria (20. April 2011)

Hallöchen,

ich bin vor kurzem mitsamt Bike nach Zürich übergesiedelt und wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand dieses Wochenende Lust hat mir ein bisschen was zu zeigen in der Gegend? Alleine fahren ist blöd und sowieso! 
Praktischerweise wohn' ich auch mehr oder weniger direkt am Uetliberg  

Gruss,
Christian


----------



## Mitchelizzer (26. April 2011)

Hi Christian

Wir können gerne mal ne Runde biken gehen. Wie sieht es denn so zeitlich bei dir aus? In der Woche, oder nur Woend?



Cruzz

Mitch


----------



## eltoro (9. Mai 2011)

Hoi zäma,
hat morgen Dienstag spontan jemand Lust, einen Runde zu drehen? 17.30 Bucheggplatz, 18 Uhr Restaurant Grünwald und dann Altberg und Lägern, je nach Motivation? 
Grüsse, Tom


----------



## tobitobi.ch (9. Mai 2011)

Für alle die noch nie davon gehört haben: Der Verein Züritrails (www.zueritrails.ch) setzt sich dafür ein, dass die Biker in Zürich eine gute Infrastruktur vorfinden.

Also, sofort beitreten!


----------



## Kerberos (9. Mai 2011)

Jep, ich fahre morgen auch mit ZüriTrails (bzw den anderen nach...)


----------



## Kerberos (11. Mai 2011)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Für den 16.Mai (1 Tag vor Vollmond) könnte man ja mal in diesem Kreis was organisieren.


Dann organisiere ich mal: Montag 16.Mai, 18:30 Uhr, Treffpunkt Lindenhof. Für 1-2h auf einen der umliegenden Hügel (Üetli-, Züri-, Altberg) in "Feierabendtempo", jeder ist willkommen. 

Ggf. müssen wir wegen Sauwetter absagen, es wird nass werden. Ich schlage vor, dass Ausfahrt=Ja/Nein hier Sonntag Abend nach dann aktueller Vorhersage beschlossen wird.

Gruss
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitchelizzer (11. Mai 2011)

Hi
Feierabend Tempo klingt gut ;-)
Nur die Zeit ist etwas knapp., 19.00h wäre schon besser, aber ich versuch 18.30h da zu sein.
Cruzz

Mitch


----------



## Kerberos (16. Mai 2011)

Ok, der Plan gilt. Mal sehen, was die nassen Trails hergeben, aber von oben bleibt es wohl trocken. Also halb 7 Lindenhof.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2011)

Gute Idee, leider habe ich mein Licht vergessen  und auch meine Kondition ist unterirdisch. Bis zum nächsten Vollmond, wann ist der denn eigentlich, bin ich dabei  mit Licht und hoffentlich einer besseren Kondition  

Ok, mal eben gegooglet, der nächste Vollmond ist am

Mittwoch, 15. Juni 2011, 22:13:36 Uhr 

Da bin ich auch wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück


----------



## Kerberos (16. Mai 2011)

Nachdem ich den Start vorverlegt habe, sehe ich das nicht mehr als Vollmondtour, habe auch keinen Scheinwerfer dabei. Sonnenuntergang ist heute um 20:55 Uhr. Komm doch vorbei!  





mzaskar schrieb:


> Gute Idee, leider habe ich mein Licht vergessen  und auch meine Kondition ist unterirdisch. Bis zum nächsten Vollmond, wann ist der denn eigentlich, bin ich dabei  mit Licht und hoffentlich einer besseren Kondition
> 
> Ok, mal eben gegooglet, der nächste Vollmond ist am
> 
> ...


----------



## YoKurt (16. Mai 2011)

Ahoi,
ich würde mich auch gern heute abend anschliessen. Hoffe dass ich es zeitlich schaffe.
Gruss,
Andi


----------



## Kerberos (16. Mai 2011)

YoKurt schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> ich würde mich auch gern heute abend anschliessen. Hoffe dass ich es zeitlich schaffe.



Hoffe ich auch... - damit ich mich mal auf Dein Liteville setzen kann


----------



## eltoro (16. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube, ich pack's nicht ganz heute. Hab noch eine Besprechung um 5, falls ich's schaffe, fahr ich mit, sonst ein andermal! Viel Spass im Schlamm  Tom


----------



## Mitchelizzer (22. Mai 2011)

>Hey Kerberos und alle anderem 

wie siehts aus mit Montag oder Dienstag biken 

cruzz

Mitch


----------



## Kerberos (23. Mai 2011)

Sorry, bei mir diese und nächste Woche leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (27. Juni 2011)

Morgen/Dienstag 28. Juli => 18:30 Uhr Lindenhof => Üetliberg!?


----------



## Mitchelizzer (27. Juni 2011)

isch bin dabei  
da ich aus wollishofen starte, werde ich dann beim triemli oder beim Aufstieg am Uetlibergtunnel , wo wir letztens hochgefahren sind, dazu stossen 
schick mir ne sms oder ruf kurz durch wo ihr hochfahrt 076 589 96 54

cruzz

Mitch


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2011)

leider nicht, Anzugsmeeting


----------



## Mitchelizzer (28. Juni 2011)

Hey Kerberos

Da es jetzt schon so abartig heiss ist, sollen wir die Tour nicht auf später verschieben? Für mich ist auch 18.30h nicht zu schaffen, die Baustellen haben Hochkonjunktur ;-)  wie wäre es denn mit 20.00h ??


----------



## Kerberos (28. Juni 2011)

Stell Dich nicht so an 

Da sich hier ausser Dir niemand meldet, machen wir per PN weiter.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2011)

Die limmat wäre doch eine gute Alternative .... und auch nicht so heiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (28. Juni 2011)

Ich bin heiss auf den Antennentrail,  die Limmat muss warten! 
_ sent from mobile using tapatalk _


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2011)

hmmm, den muss ich mir auch mal wieder gönnen  Aber leider nicht heute


----------



## Kerberos (15. Juli 2011)

.


----------



## Mitchelizzer (18. Juli 2011)

hey leute..
wie siehts aus mit radeln die woche?


----------



## Kerberos (18. Juli 2011)

Ich habe diese und nächste Woche leider kein Foto für Dich.

_ sent from mobile using tapatalk _


----------



## Mitchelizzer (18. Juli 2011)

haha .. darf ich jetzt gehen , herr bohlen...


----------



## S.F. (18. Juli 2011)

Hai zusammen an die Züri-Runde!
War im vorletzten Jahr zuletzt in der Region.

Eine Frage bzw. Bitte habe ich!
Im September findet die Trailtrophy in Lenzerheide statt und mich würde interessieren, wie das Interesse in der Schweiz an dieser Veranstaltung ist?
Da die Promo über Deutschland läuft, wüsste ich gerne, ob ihr überhaupt schon von diesem Event gehört habt.
Ist sicher bei euch off topic aber da hier die größere Anzahl an Posts vorhanden ist, frage ich einfach mal nach einem Feedback.


----------



## YoKurt (7. September 2011)

Aloha,
wie siehts diesen Monat bei euch aus? Ich plane noch ein paar Abende zum Biken ein solange es noch halbwegs hell ist.
Gruss,
Andi


----------



## Mitchelizzer (8. September 2011)

Salut
ich bin dabei, am besten wäre Di, Mi , Do für mich und im dunkeln fahren ist doch auch subba  braucht man nur die richtige Funzel.

cruzz


----------



## YoKurt (8. September 2011)

Tiptop, wollen wir heute abend ne Runde fahren? Ansonsten schauen wir nächste Woche, wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitchelizzer (8. September 2011)

heute Abend bin ich schon unterwegs, aber für nächste Woche bin ich startklar


----------



## Kerberos (24. Oktober 2011)

Nicht vergessen: Diesen Freitag 28. Oktober 2011 ab 19 Uhr ist Mitgliederversammlung von ZüriTrails.


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2011)

uiiih, leider Metzgete ....


----------



## Kerberos (24. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> uiiih, leider Metzgete ....



Neinnein, so schlimm wird's hoffentlich nicht!


----------



## FrankausHalle (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu im Züricher Forum und würde mich gerne der ein oder anderen Feierabendrunde anschließen.
Gibt es regelmäßige Termine oder wird frei nach Bedarf entschieden wer wann mit wem fährt.
Grüße,
Frank


----------



## smohr (28. Oktober 2011)

Schreib einfach rein wann und wo du losfährst und welche strecke....


Montag 31.10. Treffpunkt Bucheggplatz Kiosk 17:00
Strecke via Grünwald(17:30) altberg und ev Hochwacht/Lägern.
Licht net vergessen.....

P.S. Montag is ernst gemeint kein beispiel


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2011)

das ist ja schon wieder etwas für die durchtrainierten


----------



## Kerberos (28. Oktober 2011)

smohr schrieb:


> Montag 31.10. Treffpunkt Bucheggplatz Kiosk 17:00
> Strecke via Grünwald(17:30) altberg und ev Hochwacht/Lägern.
> Licht net vergessen.....



Ich bin dabei! Muss wohl direkt vom Büro zum Grünwald kommen. Und sicher ohne Lägern, muss ja wieder in die andere Richtung zurück. Achtung: Nach der Zeitumstellung vom WE ist Sonnenuntergang am Montag schon um 17:12.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (28. Oktober 2011)

Diesen Montag kann ich leider nicht mitfahren. Ich werde einfach mal dieses Forum aufmerksam verfolgen und dann bei passender Gelegenheit mitkommen.


----------



## smohr (28. Oktober 2011)

Die Hochwacht is nur als zusatz gedacht.. is nicht ein muss^^


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich schalf mal darüber, ich käme dann evtl. aus Oerlikon ....


----------



## FrankausHalle (3. November 2011)

Hat jemand Interesse diesen Freitagabend eine Runde zu drehen? Start rund um Zürich oder Dietikon wäre mir recht, bin da flexibel.


----------



## smohr (4. November 2011)

nächste woche bin ich wieder dabei....

mal kurz den antenntrail nach feierabend liegt mir da im sinn...

smohr


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2011)

Da ist doch der Kerberos dabei  Bei mir hängt es vom Projekt ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (4. November 2011)

So sei es: 

Montag, 7.11., Treffpunkt Triemli-Schranke 18:00 Uhr, Nightride Antennentrail.


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2011)

wenn es passt, komme ich


----------



## smohr (6. November 2011)

18:00 uhr ok... da muss ich die zeit davor noch totschlagen^^


----------



## Kerberos (6. November 2011)

Bin soeben gestürzt :-(   Ist nicht sehr schlimm, aber die Fahrt morgen lasse ich erstmal ausfallen, sorry. 

_ sent from mobile using tapatalk _


----------



## Sportec (6. November 2011)

Hi, 

Ich bin auch dabei morgen. Triemlischranke? bei der Haltestelle der SZU wo der Antennentrail fertig ist? 

@Smohr: 18.00 dort bei dieser Schranke? Ich könnte auch früher. Wer kommt sonst noch?

@Kerbreos: Gute Besserung!

Gruss Sportec


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2011)

Gute Besserung


----------



## smohr (7. November 2011)

@mzaskar
biste am 18.00 bei der haltestelle?

@sportec
bin so 17.00 haltestelle strassenverkehrsamt und werde via leimbach den trail schon mal runterdüsen.

smohr


----------



## FrankausHalle (28. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen, wer mag diese Woche Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag eine Feierabendrunde drehen? Abfahrt ab 18 Uhr? Ziel bin ich flexibel, hauptsache bergig.
Grüße


----------

